# [Freebie] Powercolor HD6790 [Notice: Winner Choosen, Completed ]



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> *And the winner is Confirmed winner is Idiot*.. he/she has 24 hours to reply to my PM and answer the question correctly or I draw again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> *Thank you for all who entered and Happy Holidays to all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remeber its not over until i get idiot's reply *Idiot has Replied and answered correctly*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Link to quiz answer:*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330866/freebie-powercolor-hd6790-notice-winner-choosen-completed/4770#post_18873341


My Christmas gift to one lucky member here on OCN.

The prize is a Powercolor HD6790 1GB GDDR5 256bit graphics card as seen in the below link.

http://www.powercolor.com/au/products_features.asp?id=335

ABOUT the card:
1: The card has been used for 3 months and never tried to overclock it.
2: The card is in perfect working order.
3: Condition is good tho the sticker is starting to peel off
4: Will come with original box and accessories

I will keep the rules simple in eligibility but will have a question.

Rules:

1: Must be a member before the *start of December*.
2: No REP requirement.
3: Must have at least 50 posts at the time of the drawing.
4: All you have to do is post IN and as many times throughout the time of the running of the freebie *BUT the only limit is numbers of entries to 1 - 2 per day.*
5: I will use random.org to pick the winner.

*NOTICE: Please Read*
*The following is current from the time of post number # 1347 and WILL NOT affect previous Contestant Entries since i did not make this clear!*
1: if you miss a day *DO NOT* post extra the following day to make up for the days you did not post!
2: Once i have drawn i will check the winner and there posts to make sure they followed the rules, its is easy to do that








3: After i have found a winner that has met the requirements, I will PM them for the answer and Post their OCN username as the Interim Winner.
4: Due to time zone differences i will allow up to 24 Hours for a reply to my PM with the answer. if 24 hours passes i will redraw and repeat. i would expect a reply a lot faster.
5: Remember the drawing is at Midday 21st December GMT+7 and for an example that will be Midnight on the East Coast or the US so in affect the time of drawing for some users will actually be late on the 20th .
*[End NOTICE]*

Here is the kicker ****I will also pay for shipping to anywhere in the world****
You are responsible to pay for any import TAX you may incur due to customs. Since it is a freebie i will declare it as a gift on the Customs Declaration Form.

Question:

*Which famous American is rumored to have intercepted the first Russian Transmission of Joseph Stalin's death?*

*DO NOT ANSWER THE QUESTION IN YOU POST!!!!!*

The winner will be PM'd for the answer and if he or she answers correctly via replying to my PM after the draw then they win *(PLEASE STOP PM'ing your answers NOW)* , if they answer incorrectly i will redraw.
I know the answer and do not challenge me as i will provide a reputable source.
*If anyone posts the answer in this thread they will be disqualified and a new question will be applicable!! Same goes for if they post they know the answer!!!!*

Date of closing is December 21 2012 at 12pm (noon) GMT+7. i will post at time of closing that the giveaway is finished and will draw soon after.

Goodluck to all.









Final edit: member before the start of *December 2012*
***Staff are eligible too***


----------



## Wasd.alltheway

Me want from Canada


----------



## jprovido

me want! awesome giveaway man


----------



## AMC

in


----------



## bulmung

in!


----------



## Baldy

INNNNN!!!

This has got to be one of the greatest giveaways period, thanks OP!


----------



## Wheezo

Neat giveaway, in as well. Thanks stubass ^.^


----------



## ZFedora

In!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nbmjhk6

in


----------



## atomicmew

In!


----------



## gtsteviiee

In please!!


----------



## RedScorch

I'm in thanks for the freebie!


----------



## Simsim

IN!


----------



## Bal3Wolf

in lol i could use it to boinc and a backup.


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## stubass

add a change to the rules that "please to to limit to 1 -2 posts per day"


----------



## Thiefofspades

_In!_


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> add a change to the rules that "please to to limit to 1 -2 posts per day"


Good idea lol


----------



## KILLER_K

In and thanks for the chance.

*Edit: It is funny the people with high-end cards wanting it.*


----------



## uncholowapo

In!


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*
> 
> In and thanks for the chance.
> *Edit: It is funny the people with high-end cards wanting it.*


I have an i3 2120 lying around here. been thinking of getting a mini-itx board. for a low power gaming machine


----------



## Mad Pistol

In!


----------



## Sqrldg

IN!


----------



## arkenex

IN! need an upgrade from my 6570 haha, thanks for this! good luck to whoever gets it as well!


----------



## captvizcenzo

IN


----------



## Belial

Thanks! In!


----------



## chewdude

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Do you mean a member before December 11 or 12?


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like Flynn here.


----------



## YouGotJaked

In!


----------



## thepoopscooper

count me in!


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Do you mean a member before December 11 or 12?


start of December. i.e your profile must reflect that you joined OCN in November 2012 or earlier


----------



## EliteGhost

Awesome giveaway, In!


----------



## Buska103

in.


----------



## solar0987

in


----------



## huzzug

I'm In


----------



## Pidoma

Great give away, I am in!


----------



## Badwrench

Wow, awesome giveaway. You can count me in. This would be a great upgrade in my daughters rig.


----------



## Matt86

IN! Awesome giveaway, thanks


----------



## dejahboi

I would like to join


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

Quote:


> **Staff are eligible too**


You're to kind...









In


----------



## deafboy

In.

I love trivia


----------



## Ecstacy

In!


----------



## ivr56

Weee definitely in. HD6970 will be a good replacement for my strong yet aging 4850


----------



## kyismaster

In....


----------



## WizrdSleevz

iin! Thanks!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

in to win in to win in to win


----------



## StayFrosty

I'd love to have this in my upcoming HTPC build!


----------



## Deviin934

So IN!


----------



## edalbkrad

in in in


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm in for this extremely generous giveaway!


----------



## lob3s

In for replacement for my toasty HD4870


----------



## Sean Webster

STOP TELLING ME TO ENTER! I won't win anyways.


----------



## Sno

in.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in i could so use this in my build cash is so tight especially this time of year


----------



## Kavster12

COUNT ME IN!


----------



## Senator

In! Thanks heaps for a great freebie =)


----------



## gig

I'm in!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

entry 2 thanks again!!!


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

In please


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

good luck to all and is the limit 1-2 per day or can we enter as many times as we like as that part is a bit confusing

in for a 2nd time today


----------



## strych9

In ^^


----------



## andre02

In

Very good giveaway.

PS: post IN means to post in this thread or post the word "in" ?


----------



## OverClocker55

In please


----------



## sidewaykill

in!


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

in


----------



## rievhardt

In!


----------



## edalbkrad

im in for this


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Theelichtje

This is amazing! in please!


----------



## PunkX 1

In and thank you!


----------



## EduFurtado

in!


----------



## AtomTM

in in in!


----------



## Blaze0303

SUPER IN!


----------



## AtomTM

in again!


----------



## mr one

Oh man too much here plausible winners







but im In


----------



## adizz

In please.
Thanks.

Sent from my PantechP9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raptorxrx

In for my brother









Thank you!


----------



## dealio

in #1 for 25Nov


----------



## dealio

in #2


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In Please!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Could always use another card for BOINC crunching! Throw my name in


----------



## jdc122

In


----------



## CallAMedic4U

Ohh im def in, make a good replacement for my 6750.


----------



## CallAMedic4U

In #2


----------



## stickg1

I'm in, very generous give-a-way!


----------



## Yahar

in!









Thanks for the chance!


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Hattifnatten

IN
gimmie gimmie gimmie


----------



## GuilT1

Definitely interested for this. Integrated glue just don't cut it.


----------



## tht-kid

in please!


----------



## Amhro

i'm in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## ikem

in!


----------



## d33r

In


----------



## funfortehfun

In!


----------



## adamski07

In for this! Thanks!


----------



## Makyl

In.


----------



## Intel4Life

in, thanks


----------



## alpsie

Im IN 

Sendt fra min GT-I9100 med Tapatalk2


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## chmodlabs

Definitely in!

- chmodlabs


----------



## Shimme

WANT SO MUCH!

In


----------



## blooder11181

IN FROM PORTUGAL.


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## MarshallRA

in, from canada.

this would be sick for my tv pc.


----------



## jacksonn24

in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!


----------



## Malo

IN!


----------



## voodoo71

In. Thanks for the give away.


----------



## 05brando

IN


----------



## gears2head84

In.


----------



## PiEownz

In!


----------



## ViSioNx

in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In! I would use it to run Boinc 24/7


----------



## theknappkin

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in for the win!


----------



## sasuke256

in !


----------



## Eaglake

Let it snow


----------



## ViSioNx

in x 2


----------



## barkinos98

oh bro so in please! this would be GREAT over the 4650 i have :/


----------



## Slahtr

IN!


----------



## Jaggar

in


----------



## MME1122

Wow, this is awesome I'm in


----------



## Alex132

In


----------



## OldMX

In, thanks a lot!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Count me in!


----------



## XiDillon

Closing should be 11:11 pm GMT as thats the time for the end of the world....

Daughter could use a card


----------



## iCrap

in!


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## deathlikeeric

in


----------



## chronostorm

in please


----------



## Badwrench

In again!


----------



## TinDaDragon

Do want.

Thanks Stu


----------



## solar0987

IN!


----------



## Saiyansnake

IN


----------



## Ace_finland

IN!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in again!


----------



## {Unregistered}

In. Thanks.


----------



## Bonkers

Awesome in for my little cousin


----------



## edalbkrad

pick me oh randomizer


----------



## drnilly007

Im in! cant do integrated any longer thanks!


----------



## drnilly007

IN


----------



## kyismaster

in x 2


----------



## kyismaster

in x 3 for the day.

1 yesterday 2 today


----------



## Malo

in again!


----------



## strych9

In!
Second entry


----------



## Deviin934

In again.


----------



## Frank33

In!


----------



## NomNomNom

In!


----------



## Selquist979

In!!! great giveaway


----------



## NomNomNom

In again!


----------



## staryoshi

In for a spin


----------



## ja9219

In


----------



## die991

innn!!!


----------



## Lshuman

Oh i'm in for this one.


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## j3st3r

I might as well try


----------



## freddieja

in


----------



## manifest3r

In

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brasslad

IN, interesting research.


----------



## xxzzxx

in


----------



## EvilJoker

IN


----------



## tsm106

Count me in, thx Stu!


----------



## coc_james

In.

That's mighty nice of you.

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blackbalt89

In!


----------



## rulyskull

I will give this a try


----------



## Sqrldg

In again thanks!


----------



## barkinos98

i just saw we can enter 2 times per day, so here goes my 2nd entry:

in please

lol


----------



## Belial

In #2


----------



## ja9219

In for #2


----------



## blooder11181

2º in


----------



## MME1122

Wait twice a day? in again


----------



## AMC

in #2


----------



## ignite

In!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!!!!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In again!!!!!


----------



## Djmatrix32

IN!


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In please


----------



## Defunctronin

in.


----------



## Matt-Matt

In!


----------



## wholeeo

In there like a wedgie!


----------



## rrims

In! I'm building a MAME cabinet for a christmas gift, this would be an excellent addition to pump out more power then just MAME.


----------



## Regamaster

In.


----------



## Leech

You can count me in.


----------



## mkclan

In!


----------



## $ilent

in! Thanks stubass!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw again.


----------



## spinnizle

in


----------



## PiEownz

In #2


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In!!!!!


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

in


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In #2!!! Thanks for the giveaway, Always exciting!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2! Thanks!


----------



## wooshna

inn


----------



## wooshna

in it


----------



## Bonkers

IN #2 for the day.


----------



## General121

first In! Thank you for this opportunity.


----------



## Segovax

In please.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

IN AGAIN!


----------



## Jaygel

In!


----------



## steelodon

Definitely IN!!!


----------



## steelodon

Second IN for the day!


----------



## EvilJoker

2nd In! Really cool of you!!


----------



## The Muffin Man

in


----------



## Poisoner

In. hello


----------



## madswimmer

in!


----------



## ZFedora

in


----------



## liljoey112

Holy ..... I need this







like no joke i do if i win i will mail you a Christmas card to show you how thankful i am


----------



## liljoey112

Second In


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In!! Thanks OP


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Throw my name in!


----------



## furyn9

Thanks I'm in


----------



## penguinz

In


----------



## L D4WG

What is the point of the question if you can just literally copy and past what you wrote into google and get the answer straight away?

Anyway im in


----------



## Mr357

In!


----------



## BodenM

In!
Thanks OP for the generosity


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L D4WG*
> 
> What is the point of the question if you can just literally copy and past what you wrote into google and get the answer straight away?
> 
> Anyway im in


yeah i am sure everyone who has entered has googled the answer, its really just a bit of fun and many people are probably surprised by the answer


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## John`

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## Kittencake

In .. ^_^


----------



## icy22

Awesome give away. In


----------



## Sqrldg

In again woo!


----------



## Speedster159

I'm in.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

11/26 in post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

11/26 in post #2

ill be back tomorrow good luck to everyone


----------



## MoMann

in


----------



## InsideJob

Sure count me in I suppose, I more so just came by to publicly lawl at the end date. I laughed a lil when I read Dec 21, 2012 as the closing date


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Grath

I guess it's worth a shot, would help me out a lot when I start my next build. In!


----------



## danman4734

hi i dont have enough posts to enter ( i dont win things anyway) i just think is really cool that people do this kind of stuff on ocn. im glad i join such a awesome overclocking fam best wishes to you


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> hi i dont have enough posts to enter ( i dont win things anyway) i just think is really cool that people do this kind of stuff on ocn. im glad i join such a awesome overclocking fam best wishes to you


you entry will be vaild aslong as you have 50 posts at the time of drawing December 21


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> you entry will be vaild aslong as you have 50 posts at the time of drawing December 21


Wow, someone is helping the OCN community!








In for a second time, I'm amazed at how much spam that this thread will get. Well not spam but _entries_


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!







.


----------



## xxzzxx

in!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Figure i'd double-in for the day.


----------



## Jo0

In! My sister's 3870 could use an upgrade!


----------



## Jollyriffic

in


----------



## chroniX

In thanks for this!


----------



## chroniX

in for 2nd post for today


----------



## P?P?!

In.


----------



## jason387

I NEED YOU CARD...YEAY


----------



## jason387

I NEED YOU CARD...YEAY


----------



## Sean Webster

second post...someone removed my actual second post...

-___-


----------



## solar0987

IN!!!!!


----------



## Awsan

In,STUBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSS SANK YOU


----------



## xd9denz

third post..hehehe


----------



## James01ec

Definitely in


----------



## OkanG

IN!!

Would be a nice addition to a birthday present I'm currently building for my 11 y/o cousin


----------



## Layo

Could use this in brother's pc, in!


----------



## Gluzz

in


----------



## mr soft

Wow , count me in great freebie.


----------



## iandroo888

in


----------



## razvannn

In .


----------



## Dehatitated

In







.


----------



## Dehatitated

Double in for today.


----------



## Frank33

in


----------



## Scorched912

So in!


----------



## gigasea

In


----------



## Hamy144

IN


----------



## andre02

In.


----------



## edalbkrad

in for randomizer pick


----------



## blooder11181

I.N.
1º post today


----------



## OkanG

In for my second post today


----------



## Simsim

In #2


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #2


----------



## xd9denz

in #4


----------



## Jo0

in ^_^


----------



## StayFrosty

2nd Entry!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in!


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## EduFurtado

in!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## svpam92

In!!


----------



## djogoku

I'm in! I could definitely use a card around here. I'm building a rig for my kids to play their games. Sonic 4 Episode 2, Sonic All Stars Racing, etc.


----------



## Biorganic

O ya!


----------



## aznpersuazn

I'm in! If you permit, I'll post every 12 hours! Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## djogoku

Here's my in for the 2nd and final time for today being that the rules clearly said "please limit your entries to 1 - 2 per day"


----------



## Seid Dark

In


----------



## General123

In!


----------



## dealio

monday in


----------



## dealio

and another in ftw


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm in!


----------



## Sota

Oh oh oh!!! IN!!!


----------



## Sota

and another for my second entry today! MUAHAAHA!!


----------



## Powermonkey500

In.


----------



## StormX2

wow Stubb!

Great Giveaway, GL with Counting the In's lol, gonna be a rough one

Count me in of course good sir, been dieing for a GPU upgrade but its just not budgetable =/

Count me In, And I would of course like to help you with some of the shipping if I do somehow win this


----------



## PrimeBurn

In.


----------



## mkclan

in!


----------



## Wheezo

In #3


----------



## Ecstacy

In #3.


----------



## LuckySe7ens

Sweet, in!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In - part 2


----------



## MME1122

In


----------



## Valor958

Great giveaway and very kind of you.

Entry 1 for the day from me!


----------



## Jim McNasty

IN


----------



## Valor958

...and, entry #2


----------



## legoman786

In.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again


----------



## Eaglake

FTW


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Layo

#2 for today, aint gonna win anything anyway







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

count me in


----------



## silvrr

In!


----------



## nova4005

In and thanks!


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## skyn3t

In:thumb:


----------



## barkinos98

#1 for today!


----------



## barkinos98

and here goes #2:

in please lol


----------



## Millillion

Cool, I'm in, thanks!


----------



## solar0987

INNNN!!!!


----------



## *ka24e*

In! Thanks OP


----------



## Randomdude

In! Why not >_>


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## xzamples

wow man I could really use this ,as you can tell the video card in my sig is old and outdated ;/ so I'm in ! good luck to everyone else


----------



## StormX2

In #2 for the day

exciting


----------



## kubed_zero

In please!


----------



## Wookie Man

I am son in!


----------



## Z4XC

IN


----------



## Cyrious

IN! Do want!


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Aestylis

In for this one!. Thanks Stub for the chance!.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

IN.


----------



## NightHawK360

In.


----------



## KingT

I'm in dude..









CHEERS..


----------



## -SE7EN-

in 2


----------



## Vispor

In, so I can give it to my friend so he can Xfire


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

in


----------



## liljoey112

Just want to share some love in


----------



## Bonkers

In #1 for the day.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #2 for 11/26!


----------



## xd9denz

in #4


----------



## LmG

im in!


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

Count me in!


----------



## Sqrldg

I'm in, again!


----------



## ViSioNx

in


----------



## Onex

In would make a great gift for my sis.


----------



## Simsim

In #3


----------



## kevinf

Would be a nice 2 tier upgrade from my 4830







Thanks


----------



## Ragnarok

In.


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## JTHMfreak

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wheezo

In numero 4- thanks stu


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## lob3s

I'm in 2.0


----------



## Markeh

I'm in.


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## theknappkin

in!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

IN first time, second day


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## RandomK

In!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## McMogg

In


----------



## EduFurtado

in!


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## ShortySmalls

IN only way i would use ATI is if its free


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## PiEownz

In #3


----------



## Broseidon

sure why not







thanks!


----------



## sidewu

I'm in


----------



## DrGroove

In.


----------



## Cavey00

In! Awesome.


----------



## Recursion

I'm in!


----------



## kyismaster

in 2 for the day


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In!!


----------



## General121

Day #2 in, Thanks!


----------



## 072665995

In
omg what a nice freebie


----------



## hartofwave

wooo form the UK!


----------



## blooder11181

2ºin today


----------



## Jim888

In!


----------



## sktfreak

IN!


----------



## ShineGraphics

Day #2

In!!!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In again


----------



## TinDaDragon

In pls


----------



## Seid Dark

2nd in.


----------



## thrasherht

IN!


----------



## edalbkrad

in for today


----------



## TinDaDragon

2nd in for today


----------



## Badwrench

Another In!


----------



## iCrap

In again!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## EvilJoker

In


----------



## SlackerITGuy

2nd in!


----------



## legoman786

In #2.


----------



## General123

Second post for the day


----------



## liljoey112

In for number 2 today


----------



## Cavey00

In for the second time today as well!


----------



## Deviin934

In #1 for the day


----------



## Matt-Matt

In


----------



## Matt-Matt

In

EDIT: Double post, but oh well


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

In #2


----------



## revamper

want.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Second entry, second day.


----------



## BodenM

In again


----------



## theknappkin

in again!


----------



## King Who Dat

My only in. I'm feeling lucky and living dangerous. HTPC overkill ftw !


----------



## EvilJoker

IN!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## hannse12

IN


----------



## hannse12

and hey, another in can't hurt


----------



## Phenomanator53

In


----------



## Droviin

In


----------



## Droviin

oh, and I'm in


----------



## lolmont

In


----------



## lolmont

In In


----------



## Sqrldg

In again to win!


----------



## MClouse

In!


----------



## Bonkers

IN # 2


----------



## eskamobob1

im definately in on this one


----------



## eskamobob1

in #2 for today


----------



## Deviin934

In #2 4 the day


----------



## dnnk

In.


----------



## Phenomanator53

In, need for faster folding!!!!!!!


----------



## xd9denz

in #5


----------



## dixson01974

I'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## edalbkrad

randomizer pick me!


----------



## Blaze0303

In for the win


----------



## H-man

Do want.


----------



## BodenM

In for ze win again!


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In, Third Post


----------



## derickwm

In.


----------



## Onions

in


----------



## Crazy_Clocker

Thanks mate







, In


----------



## Scorched912

In, second entry


----------



## solar0987

IN!


----------



## nategr8ns

In!


----------



## Sean Webster

in...

ur face


----------



## henwyybwoi

in. so are we supposed to pm you the answer? and if we get it right.. then we are considered to be "in" for the freebie?


----------



## Deeya

Guess I'm in as well.


----------



## boogschd

in ^_^


----------



## The_chemist21

In


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/27 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/27 post #2


----------



## Layo

First


----------



## Layo

Second for today


----------



## Name Change

IN!


----------



## Dorianime

I am so totally IN

thanks!


----------



## James01ec

Post #2 awesome


----------



## sasuke256

In







) would replace my hd3870


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #3


----------



## Sean Webster

in 4 more.


----------



## penguinz

In


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## Z4XC

IN


----------



## blooder11181

in 1º today


----------



## xd9denz

i'm "in" again and again...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #1 for 11/27 (my birthday!!)


----------



## Jo0

in!


----------



## West6737

In :3


----------



## Sota

In for today #1


----------



## Sota

And in today for # 2


----------



## eternal7trance

In again.


----------



## kelvintheiah

me want from philippines.


----------



## goodtobeking

In, would make a nice addition to my BOINC computing collection.


----------



## Ragnarok

In once more


----------



## Socko1965

IN


----------



## General123

In!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

3rd entry, 3rd day IIRC lol


----------



## West6737

My other in :3


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

2nd


----------



## d33r

In


----------



## furyn9




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #2 for 11/27 (my birthday!!)


----------



## WarMacheen

IN


----------



## WarMacheen

IN #2


----------



## jellybeans69

In, would love this for little sis pc setup


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

& in


----------



## DiNet

In


----------



## Grobi

I'm in! Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## spinnizle

in #2


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In! This would be awesome for my lil sis ^^


----------



## EduFurtado

In!


----------



## Powermonkey500

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## strych9

In
3rd entry


----------



## lokster

in for the win


----------



## daydream99

in


----------



## gotendbz1

In ftw


----------



## That_guy3

In please


----------



## legoman786

In #1 for Day 2


----------



## sunset1

While i am not entering this givaway.. I just wanted to say how awesome it is for the OP to share hardware. I sincerely hope that someone that really needs it wins. :>
I belive that this type of action deserves a rep I will ask a mod to see if its appropritate. :>


----------



## StormX2

in # 3, 1st of the Day

I love this by the way, Everyone in OCN is all over this haha


----------



## General121

In again, day 3! Thanks!


----------



## pelplouffe

that would be a nice upgrade for my 8800gt


----------



## mkclan

In!


----------



## nategr8ns

In


----------



## MME1122

In


----------



## Crooksy

In.

My chances are going to be low as I don't have the time to enter twice a day.


----------



## Valor958

In for today!


----------



## Slahtr

in!


----------



## .nikon

I am not stating that I want to be in on this, I just wanted to let everyone know that this little 6790 destroys the 6770 and the clock pretty well. (refer to sig ) I run most of my games that aren't cpu hungry at max settings with 4xaa generally.


----------



## exnihilo

What the heck, I'm in! Thanks!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Badwrench

In again.


----------



## StormX2

2nd in for the day


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for day 2


----------



## Eaglake

inz


----------



## Frank33

In


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## solar0987

INN!!!!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

IN once again.


----------



## Jo0

wooooo in againn!!


----------



## Cavey00

In again! Woot!


----------



## Boinz

In.


----------



## Jokah

in


----------



## kevinf

awesome freebie, thanks


----------



## d33r

In again woof


----------



## overclockmonkey

damn, I really need a graphics card, hopefully I will win*


----------



## EvilJoker

In!


----------



## Lshuman

i'm in


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## Belial

In!


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## barkinos98

#1 for today!


----------



## barkinos98

#2 for today!


----------



## dnnk

In again.


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In for today! Thanks again!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

#2 for the 27th Yah!


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day2


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day2


----------



## hannse12

in


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

first entry

third day


----------



## Tom Lightbown

In!


----------



## Phenomanator53

In again


----------



## Cavey00

2/2 in!


----------



## EduFurtado

In again!


----------



## Jaygel

In again!


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## kyismaster

2nd for today


----------



## brasslad

2ND Verse, in


----------



## Phenomanator53

IN second time today


----------



## cloppy007

Count me in!


----------



## jassilamba

Me too


----------



## Puck

IN!

GF's 4870X2 died and she needs a new card for some L4D2 action


----------



## Butternut101

let me get on this deal:thumb:


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

And again


----------



## downlinx

in


----------



## Jollyriffic

in, this will be a fantastic card for my kids gaming pc.
right now they have a 4670


----------



## Just a nickname

Awesome giveaway +karma


----------



## Matt-Matt

In like flyn


----------



## lsvtec

In!!!!


----------



## KILLER_K

In and post #2. Thanks


----------



## General123

2nd


----------



## Sqrldg

In today!


----------



## eskamobob1

in


----------



## MME1122

In!

This thread is growing fast


----------



## Xiphos

In before drawing


----------



## eskamobob1

in #2 for the day


----------



## mkclan

In!


----------



## Fuell

In!


----------



## Witchdoctor

Wow man, nice give away

I'm in .........


----------



## razr m3

In!







Woo! Thanks a ton, OP!


----------



## blooder11181

2ºpost today


----------



## MakubeX

IN!


----------



## xxzzxx

in


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Deviin934

In for the day #1


----------



## Deviin934

In #2


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I would like this to give away on my youtube channel








PS: HI FROM CANADA! You are a great person for opening the contest to anyone anywhere!


----------



## ShineGraphics

Deffinately in this!!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!!


----------



## BodenM

In :3


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## Jayjr1105

in it to win it, thanks Stub:thumb:


----------



## 072665995

#1 for the second day


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Awesome idea.

In!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #3.


----------



## stealthybox

In!

I actually need this.


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## liljoey112

In 1


----------



## liljoey112

in 2 Thanks for the chance


----------



## henwyybwoi

in


----------



## terraprime

totally IN


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in please.


----------



## Vonnis

12 pages!? Holy crap you people are _really_ into 6790's.


----------



## steelodon

In for today!


----------



## steelodon

Second In for today!


----------



## ShortySmalls

in


----------



## EduFurtado

In again!


----------



## chroniX

In


----------



## chroniX

In x2


----------



## Bonkers

IN #2


----------



## xd9denz

in.....hehe


----------



## Cyrious

In again


----------



## Sean Webster

5th in all


----------



## TinDaDragon

In pl0x


----------



## Mr357

In #2


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

second in

third day


----------



## dranas

In ^_^ i like trivia.


----------



## hannse12

IN....AGAIN!!


----------



## legoman786

In 2 for Day 2


----------



## SDH500

In it to win it


----------



## RetroSpiderman

in


----------



## aznofazns

I am in!


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Count me in please


----------



## BodenM

In~!


----------



## TinDaDragon

last entry for today


----------



## Sqrldg

2nd in for the day.


----------



## Aspateer

in!


----------



## EpicPie

in


----------



## terraprime

In the for last of the day


----------



## icy22

Awesome give away. In


----------



## Wickedtt

IN!


----------



## cdoublejj

In man this would be a nice upgrade.


----------



## lolmont

I'm back


----------



## lolmont

Posting Again


----------



## strych9

In
4th entry


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In. Again.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/28 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/28 post #2


----------



## Crouch

In


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In day 2


----------



## Belial

In!


----------



## H-man




----------



## EvilJoker

In!


----------



## huzzug

in again


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## oats2012

in and thank you !


----------



## BradleyKZN

In! Great giveaway!


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## xFk

in


----------



## zorpnic

D'awwww crap! I'm in if I'm eligible. >_< (post is messing up on me... hope you can see this)


----------



## Layo

Bump #1


----------



## Layo

#2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## Noctizzle

in!


----------



## Eaglake

In


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

in : D


----------



## Witchdoctor

I'm in ...........


----------



## stealthybox

in


----------



## solar0987

Inn!


----------



## James01ec

in with 3rd place


----------



## Chobbit

How do I always find these like 3-4 days later than everyone else, anyway I'm in


----------



## Matt-Matt

This is my third post for the day.. But

2,900th post!


----------



## For_the_moves

In, just because.


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #4


----------



## Alex132

in ^^


----------



## StayFrosty

In!


----------



## Jim888

in again!


----------



## denial_

In


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## sasuke256

In..


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## Ragnarok

In again.


----------



## dealio

what what IN the butt


----------



## dealio

i said what what IN da butt


----------



## Chobbit

2# woot


----------



## ikem

o yea #2


----------



## xd9denz

in........alatol


----------



## OldMX

In!! thanks a lot bro


----------



## OverClocker55

In ?


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In.


----------



## General123

In for today.


----------



## OverClocker55

Second in for today


----------



## benfica101

I'm in wouldn't mind tri firing it in my rig


----------



## ja9219

In again


----------



## Sota

My 1st in of the day


----------



## Sota

And now my second :3


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #1 for 11/28!


----------



## TheGrapist

in


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #2 for 11/28!


----------



## AMC

In for #3


----------



## StormX2

First In for the day


----------



## StormX2

and lets go ahead and do 2nd in for the day this time


----------



## Badwrench

IN again!


----------



## goodtobeking

If for number 2!!


----------



## EduFurtado

I hope you pick me among everyone







I know the answer!


----------



## Frank33

In


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## Wheezo

In again!


----------



## legoman786

I'm just gonna do this by number of posts made...

In #5


----------



## Valor958

In for the day #1


----------



## blooder11181

in
1ºtoday


----------



## Djmatrix32

In


----------



## Valor958

.. and #2


----------



## mordocai rp

IN


----------



## Shmerrick

Thank you stubass for this opportunity.


----------



## ana3mic

IN


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in to win


----------



## EvilJoker

in!


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #4.


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## xzamples

am in again ;D


----------



## theknappkin

In for today!


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

in in in in:thumb:


----------



## Sqrldg

In. 1

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Malo

in!


----------



## Jo0

in!!!! DDD


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## kevinf

would be nice


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## liljoey112

in!


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## Crouch

In again


----------



## Layo

#2 today


----------



## LuckySe7ens

in again!


----------



## jyk

In. Man thanks!

Jyk!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

Entry one!

Sent from my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## PapaSmurf6768

And entry two! Thanks!

Sent from my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## General121

In another day! Thanks.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

first in

fourth day


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## brasslad

ooo-eee--ooo--aahh-aahh- in


----------



## mommapeach

IN


----------



## edalbkrad

tis the most awesome giveaway


----------



## dnnk

In x3.


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Boinz

In again.


----------



## Phenomanator53

In for today


----------



## Phenomanator53

In again


----------



## dranas

in for the 2nd time, tum tum tum


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Nubby checking in for today, Nubby out...


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## Antykain

IN!


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## xxgamxx

In!


----------



## djogoku

In #1 for November 28th


----------



## Powermonkey500

In again


----------



## rctrucker

In, I think I'll just post once, this thread will be massive.


----------



## solar0987

IN!!!


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## kyismaster

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In for today


----------



## Lshuman

i'm in again


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today!


----------



## kyismaster

in for second time


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In! Part Tres!


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Malo

IN


----------



## gears2head84

In.


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## CudaBoy71

In


----------



## Mr357

In #3!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## legoman786

In #6.


----------



## Zulli85

In! Thanks.


----------



## RandomK

In #2!


----------



## MakubeX

in again


----------



## BodenM

In (ノ^_^)ノ


----------



## TheGrapist

in again!


----------



## nategr8ns

in x3


----------



## blooder11181

in 2º post today


----------



## captainvera

In


----------



## Seid Dark

IN IN IN


----------



## shadman

Secondary rig ftw.
I'm in


----------



## Cavey00

In for the first time today. Late to the party.


----------



## IRO-Bot

And the answer is............


----------



## Lord Xeb

In for the giggles.


----------



## Deviin934

In #1 for the day.


----------



## EduFurtado

In!


----------



## 072665995

in 1 for 3rd day


----------



## Deviin934

inagain


----------



## djogoku

In for my second time here on this beautiful day of November 28th


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Throwing the name in again. Would love this to help out on my folding rig!


----------



## Stumpi

IN for 1st day


----------



## MikeM231

IN


----------



## General123

In #2


----------



## 99Cookies

In


----------



## Zulli85

In #2!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In x


----------



## PR-Imagery

In


----------



## ZeProfessor

in


----------



## Flyingears

In


----------



## liljoey112

IN 2


----------



## hannse12

in!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

second in

fourth day? (lost track :| )


----------



## John`

in again


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## Ownage96

in!


----------



## Art Vanelay

In

I could probably cheap out and get a pentium D for an HTPC build if I got this.


----------



## cl04k3d

in!


----------



## hannse12

in...again


----------



## Lazy Bear

Definitely in!


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## RedSunRises

IN


----------



## kenpachiroks

Wow I'm in.

You make me frown smile in utter amazement.. Greatest giveaway

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## JQuantum

in#2


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## TechCrazy

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Cavey00

In again!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth Scabrous

I want in! I've been dying for a new card!


----------



## kenpachiroks

In........ and in.

Still amazed


----------



## Blaze0303

Guess who's in, in again


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## Sqrldg

In 2.


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

2nd in


----------



## kyismaster

2nd in


----------



## icy22

In. btw kudos for the trivia.


----------



## _TRU_

In


----------



## Layo

#1


----------



## Layo

#2


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## H-man

in


----------



## pokpok

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Butternut101

in


----------



## OverClocker55

In #1


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!!


----------



## OverClocker55

In #2


----------



## robbo2

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## solar0987

IN!!!


----------



## elttaboi

In thanks!


----------



## Droviin

In, again. Because why not?


----------



## Sean Webster

in #6


----------



## stealthybox

in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In


----------



## Smallville

In! This would go perfect with my ultra low-budget HTPC


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## dixson01974

In.


----------



## Belial

In


----------



## barkinos98

in for today, i forgot my yesterday entry :/


----------



## barkinos98

in for today, i forgot my yesterday entry :/

in again basically.


----------



## James01ec

in 4 the win


----------



## Witchdoctor

In FTW ...........


----------



## henwyybwoi

gimme the card!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Not sure if I've put myself in this twice today or what.. But meh, In again.


----------



## lolwutwin

In


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## Sean Webster

In #7


----------



## Xerosnake90

In, my one and only time I'll enter.


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

in


----------



## Chobbit

In #1 today


----------



## Kasp1js

In,


----------



## edalbkrad

another day, another in


----------



## edalbkrad

another day, another in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In again :F


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Another in lolo


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #5


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #5


----------



## BodenM

In (V)(;,,,







(V)


----------



## strych9

In ^^
5th entry


----------



## bored32

Count Me In!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## Callumpy

Oh yes please. I need a new GPU and this would be perfect, cheers


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## EpicPie

inn


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## Mannerheim

In

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again!


----------



## mkclan

In!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in 2 win


----------



## AMOCO

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Arimis5226

in pls k thx!


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## TinDaDragon

In for today pl0x


----------



## Jim888

in for today!


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## goodtobeking

In three times


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Ragnarok

In again


----------



## Jo0

IN again


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## Sota

#1 for today :O


----------



## Sota

and #2 ;D


----------



## magicalpancake

IN


----------



## KipH

In please! I need an upgrade in the card area


----------



## Eaglake

inzaa


----------



## Sqrldg

In today 1.


----------



## kevinf

'Cause inside-out is wiggity, wiggity, wiggity wack


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## dranas

in again, this is going to be a really really long thread


----------



## legoman786

In #7


----------



## ikem

in again!


----------



## blooder11181

in 1ºtoday


----------



## Triniboi82

in 2 win


----------



## Chaython

i really want


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Chobbit

#2 for today before I retire for the day


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Wheezo

In #1 for today


----------



## strych9

In
#6


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in 2 for the day


----------



## Jaygel

In again!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in post 11/29


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in post 11/29 #2


----------



## StormX2

First in for the 3rd day?


----------



## StormX2

and lets go with 2nd in for the 3rd day rigth now


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## townending

In


----------



## Jim888

in for the day #2


----------



## Takkei

I am so in!


----------



## ViSioNx

In


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #1 for 11/29!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #2 for 11/29!


----------



## liljoey112

Come on must win


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## Warweo

Thanks mate, this is awesome. (In!)


----------



## Warweo

Chances of being this post? 1/1000 = better (by far) than winning the lottery. YAY!

(In! No.2)


----------



## Jollyriffic

in for my kids gaming pc


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

first in

fifth day


----------



## feltadox1337

I'm in too!


----------



## General121

In for another day


----------



## Kasp1js

2nd In.


----------



## PuntyMario

I AM SO IN


----------



## theknappkin

In for today!


----------



## solar0987

INNN~!!!


----------



## NomNomNom

IN!


----------



## Phenomanator53

In for today


----------



## SpiritGear

in









Day3?


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## Phenomanator53

In for the 2nd time


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day3?


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## Cavey00

In #2 for today


----------



## penguinz

In


----------



## Badwrench

In again!


----------



## kyismaster

in win


----------



## kyismaster

in win 2


----------



## flash2021

in first entry!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In. My friend needs an upgrade. Still rocking a Saphire HD 5770...


----------



## Boinz

In for today.


----------



## Boinz

Eh, what the hell, gonna use my 2nd entry of today RIGHT NOW.


----------



## blooder11181

in 2ºpost today


----------



## WolfGeneral

Count me in


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## John`

in for today


----------



## Jo0

in! ^_^


----------



## cloppy007

here I go again


----------



## Slahtr

in pls!


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Oh so in!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In for the second time for 11-29-12


----------



## John`

in for today


----------



## DizzlePro

in like A BOSS


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## ShineGraphics

in


----------



## ShineGraphics

in


----------



## henwyybwoi

in


----------



## legoman786

In #8


----------



## Wheezo

In #2 for today


----------



## brasslad

To be or not to be...in


----------



## Malo

in again!!


----------



## 072665995

in 1 for 3rd day


----------



## MakubeX

in again


----------



## Cheeseinat0r

first entry second day


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## agenttwisted

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Ecstacy

In


----------



## topdog

In please


----------



## just4funuk

In


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

i'm in


----------



## liljoey112

in... someone should calculate the odds of wining this


----------



## ViR-tUaL

in!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liljoey112*
> 
> in... someone should calculate the odds of wining this


1 in 996?







For each individual entry that is.


----------



## Deviin934

In for the day #1


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## captainvera

In


----------



## PiEownz

In #4


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## captainvera

In #2


----------



## Strickt

IN!!


----------



## Strickt

in#2


----------



## arkenex

in numbero dos!


----------



## Xylene

I'm in.


----------



## 5prout

In


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN. What a giveaway. So generous. <3 to the OCN community!


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN!

#2


----------



## robert c james

Def IN :}
TY for the chance


----------



## Roxborough

In!

Thanks for this, it'd go great in my Brothers PC.


----------



## Mr357

In #4


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today!


----------



## Sean Webster

post #8


----------



## skyisover

in again


----------



## Matt-Matt

In for todaaaay


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## Crowe98

IN!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## hannse12

in again, idk how many this is now!


----------



## Bonkers

Pick me Pick me!


----------



## empty213

i hope i win, my new gtx 650 ti crashes while playing heroes of newerth, dota 2, and sometimes assassins's creed 3.. need a new card badly


----------



## mynameistj

This is mine!


----------



## mynameistj

This is mine!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *empty213*
> 
> i hope i win, my new gtx 650 ti crashes while playing heroes of newerth, dota 2, and sometimes assassins's creed 3.. need a new card badly


RMA it then? Unless you destroyed it yourself..

Does this count as an in?


----------



## returned4good

IN


----------



## Ben the OCer

Count me IN! Very generous freebie, stubass, thank you from all of us. If I win I will be putting it in a build I'm doing for my aunt and uncle as a Christmas gift (it's a Llano build from spare HTPC parts I have). My uncle and cousin would really appreciate the increased gaming power of the HD6790 over the onboard HD6530D (in the A6-3650 APU I am using). Best of luck to everybody.


----------



## Sqrldg

In 2 for today.


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Zulli85

In, Ty sir.


----------



## EpicPie

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Toss my name in again for the day. Team 37726 would love to have this up an folding!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## CBZ323

THIS is the answer


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> THIS is the answer


almost thought we had a rule breaker here.. funniest entry so far


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CBZ323*
> 
> THIS is the answer


You're actually wrong, the answer is here.


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

2nd in


----------



## Dehatitated

Sorry on the iPad it double posted


----------



## kenpachiroks

innnnnn

still amazed


----------



## kyismaster

in!


----------



## kyismaster

in x 2


----------



## GuardianDuo

In please!


----------



## Sean Webster

in 9


----------



## solar0987

INN!!!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Sean Webster

X


----------



## kenpachiroks

In....
Still amazed

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Layo

Give it a try, it's like lottery now.


----------



## Layo

#2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/30 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 11/30 post #2


----------



## MaddoX

i would love that thanks


----------



## galaxie83

I want in!!! This is great! Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Chobbit

#1 For today, if I get this it's going in the server so my partner can play fallouts on that and let me have the main rig too play more.


----------



## dnnk

in!!!!


----------



## ezikiel12

in


----------



## iinversion

In!


----------



## mrcrusty

Kewlies, count me in.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In yet again


----------



## Noctizzle

In again.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## EduFurtado

in


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## asuperpower

I'm in bro. 








\_asuperpower_/


----------



## gotendbz1

In frw


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## Truedeal

oh.


----------



## lolmont

In


----------



## lolmont

In


----------



## James01ec

in again


----------



## 5prout

In again


----------



## bfe_vern

In please and thanks for the opportunity!!!


----------



## Eaglake

ding dong


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## dixson01974

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## PFiddles

So totally in!


----------



## PFiddles

And aga-in


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## goodtobeking

In again. I think is number 4


----------



## gig

In!


----------



## Chobbit

#2 for today


----------



## Sikku

IN

I need at least 36 posts to be eligible at the time of the draw... cool


----------



## Sikku

IN


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In! Ittan Yon!


----------



## djogoku

In for November 30th (1st time) 8 days till my b-day


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## Bonkers

In


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #1 for 11/30!


----------



## gears2head84

In again..


----------



## StormX2

1st in for the day 4?


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today, lost count lol


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In #2 for 11/30!


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for 4th day


----------



## sasuke256

In


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## SpiritGear

in








day 4


----------



## SpiritGear

in








day 4


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in # 2


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Zulli85

I'm like in again you know what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Jo0

in!


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In 1 for 11-30-12


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In 2 for 11-30-12


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in !


----------



## legoman786

In #9


----------



## General123

In


----------



## TheGrapist

in again!


----------



## henwyybwoi

first one for me for 11/30


----------



## Zulli85

In #2 for 11/30. Thanks again.


----------



## Droviin

I'll drop another "in" here.


----------



## 3XPeriment

In, thanks dude!


----------



## edalbkrad

in again


----------



## TinDaDragon

In again


----------



## cloppy007

In x 3


----------



## 3XPeriment

In again for the second time today.


----------



## General121

In again


----------



## Sqrldg

First in!


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day


----------



## theknappkin

in!


----------



## EduFurtado

Annnnnnd... in again


----------



## iinversion

In!


----------



## yoyo711

IN


----------



## Jollyriffic

in it, lets win it


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #6


----------



## ssgtnubb

In again


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Wheezo

In again, thanks stu.

This thread is going to be enormous by the time the draw ends lol.


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## dnnk

In again.


----------



## EvilJoker

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## Dirkonis

in


----------



## Mad Pistol

In!


----------



## Puck

Still IN


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Slahtr

in for today!


----------



## Mr357

In #5


----------



## ryan97145

in


----------



## djsi38t

I am in on this!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #2 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## loony

in


----------



## Strickt

In #3


----------



## Strickt

In #4


----------



## cam51037

In!


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## theknappkin

in 2nd today


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day!


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in 2 for the day


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jollyriffic

you put your geekness in, you put your geekness out, you put your geekness in and you hope you win the card


----------



## ShineGraphics

in once more..


----------



## ShineGraphics

and again


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## John`

in for the 30th


----------



## cam51037

In #2!


----------



## JTHMfreak

In once again


----------



## Truedeal

oh.


----------



## Sean Webster

11


----------



## kevinf

Thanks! Exciting stuff


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## EvilJoker

***? Dont know y is multi post. Sorry bout that:-\


----------



## King Who Dat

Man, this is a lot of posts. Sheesh.


----------



## Sean Webster

1 DOZEN!


----------



## Capt

I guess I'm in.


----------



## liljoey112

In 1


----------



## liljoey112

In 2


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

in


----------



## xxgamxx

In !


----------



## dranas

in 3rd times a charm


----------



## Swift Castiel

In please


----------



## KipH

Can I have some more sir? In #2


----------



## Tnt6200

Wow, in!


----------



## terraprime

Loving the in Dude


----------



## General123

In


----------



## Badwrench

IN again.


----------



## EduFurtado

This is becoming like a lottery








In again


----------



## captainvera

In


----------



## captainvera

In #2


----------



## GreekGamer09

IN


----------



## GreekGamer09

IN







#2


----------



## MrLinky

Count me in! And I like the unique question, makes your giveaway even more fun


----------



## blooder11181

1ºpost today

in


----------



## mrcrusty

Good way to up my post count, this thread.










In.


----------



## legoman786

In #10


----------



## amdcpus

IN #11


----------



## amdcpus

IN


----------



## Sqrldg

Second in for the day!


----------



## henwyybwoi

second in for the day.


----------



## Chaython

so many repeats


----------



## Chaython

so many repeats


----------



## Dehatitated

In only doing one today, as I accidentally double posted my 2nd yesterday.


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, third submission overall and second for today. That's it for me today.


----------



## Takkei

So in! #2


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## Bonkers

In


----------



## brasslad

in the begining


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In first time

sixth day


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## NomNomNom

in for my second


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In on this here giveaway!


----------



## TheDarkBeast

where this hot-tub that everyone is jumping in.... oohh is that creamer floating on top.\








im in.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In for two, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Simsim

IN


----------



## Capt

In #2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day! Thanks!


----------



## Jo0

in ^_^


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

sixth day

second in


----------



## Seid Dark

I'm going in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## Triniboi82

eeeenn


----------



## mommapeach

IN


----------



## Chooofoojoo

In again again again!


----------



## iinversion

In again for today.


----------



## Tnt6200

In again!


----------



## Art Vanelay

in #4


----------



## DOS_equis

Quote:


> Date of closing is *December 21 2012* at 12pm (noon) GMT+7. i will post at time of closing that the giveaway is finished and will draw soon after.


I guess it doesn't matter if anyone wins because that will be the end of the world (or the start of the zombie apocalypse).


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Not out!


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In. again


----------



## hahajung

in


----------



## General123

In again for dec 1st


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## empty213

this shall be mine!!!!


----------



## huzzug

In again


----------



## Zig-Zag

In fella


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/1 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/1 post #2


----------



## jason387

I'm back


----------



## Crim427

in


----------



## Crim427

In again.


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## dixson01974

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## Kasp1js

In for the day.


----------



## gasguzziler

in


----------



## Phenomanator53

In first time today


----------



## Phenomanator53

Inf for the second time today


----------



## MakubeX

back in


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## Sean Webster

Lucky #13?


----------



## EpicPie

in ._.


----------



## barkinos98

how come some people have 18 posts where as you said max 2 entries per day and its been around 7 days you opened the thread? someone posted more...

anyways in for #1 today!


----------



## barkinos98

in for #2 this day


----------



## barkinos98

in #1 for the other days i missed (counts as the days i missed lolol)


----------



## barkinos98

in #2 for the other days i missed (counts as the days i missed lolol)


----------



## barkinos98

in #3 for the other days i missed (counts as the days i missed lolol)


----------



## barkinos98

in #4 for the other days i missed (counts as the days i missed lolol)

this is my final message for today (total post/max post=7x2=14)


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## chroniX

in


----------



## chroniX

in x2


----------



## StayFrosty

In again!


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## shlunky

Sounds like fun!

I do have a question though, as I didn't see in the Op. What is the time allowed for a response to your notification of being said winner?

I didn't read the many pages of "in" so please forgive me if this has already been answered.
Thanks


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## iCrap

In again!


----------



## Jo0

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

Another day... another in.


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

And again


----------



## afropelican

IN!!!!!!!!! Great Give away Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Alastair

In


----------



## goodtobeking

zin


----------



## Jaygel

In again.


----------



## Eaglake

inz


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Randomdude

2nd IN in a while, almost forgot about this thread! Great giveaway OP, +rep.


----------



## edalbkrad

in for today


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

IN again!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Entry #4!


----------



## Layo

#1 today


----------



## Layo

and #2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In...
Thank you good sir

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NomNomNom

in!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN!


----------



## Slahtr

in!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN


----------



## blooder11181

2º in


----------



## Selquist979

In! 2nd entry.


----------



## Triniboi82

in it


----------



## John`

in once more


----------



## theknappkin

in for today


----------



## budzos

Wow!,
Count me in!
budzos


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## Mr357

In #6


----------



## TheGrapist

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day5


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day5


----------



## Chaython

so many reposts in as always


----------



## Sean Webster

Like any other cool kid around here....#14


----------



## theknappkin

in again as well


----------



## NomNomNom

in again


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## mommapeach

IN


----------



## brasslad

IN tenionally


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## Art Vanelay

in #5


----------



## dranas

in in in in <--4th time


----------



## Osea23

In







good freebie.


----------



## xxgamxx

In for today


----------



## jordanecmusic

give it to me baby uhuh uhuh


----------



## Capt

in #3


----------



## diggiddi

In it to win it


----------



## diggiddi

In #2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day! Thanks!


----------



## Halostryker

In

Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sqrldg

1st in for the day!


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #3


----------



## EduFurtado

In again!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In again.


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## stubass

Please Read Notice


----------



## henwyybwoi

Aww pushed it back to the 21st?







haha. Anywaze in!


----------



## Capt

In #4


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #7


----------



## lapengu

In and thankyou!


----------



## Truedeal

oh.


----------



## Jim888

IN #2 For the day!


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In 2nd for today


----------



## XAnarchy

In


----------



## Boinz

Again for today.


----------



## hannse12

in, and counting this time, according to the new rules


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day!


----------



## ja9219

In again


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## TomahawkGamer

In!


----------



## Dan17z

IN


----------



## zer0d3gree

In! thanks Stubass!


----------



## chronostorm

in again


----------



## Speedster159

In again i suppose.


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## Boinz

2nd for today.


----------



## PhRe4k

in!


----------



## icy22

Bwahaha in again


----------



## JQuantum

in #3


----------



## Sqrldg

2nd in!


----------



## PiEownz

In # 5


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> in 1


in 2


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!


----------



## Tnt6200

In.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In 1 for the day


----------



## 072665995

5th in


----------



## LightSpeedIII

in 2 for the day


----------



## blackbalt89

In!


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## fatlardo

Cmon!!!


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## xxgamxx

In for #2 for today.


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in 12/1


----------



## Jhony02

So in! you da best!


----------



## dejahboi

In, YOU ARE AWESOME!


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

and in 2


----------



## Wheezo

In again


----------



## aLb.Strykr

eeey sexy ladeh op op opppa gangnam style


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cavey00

In again!
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bonkers

In 2nd time today I think? May be the first whatevs.


----------



## Sikku

IN


----------



## Sikku

IN


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

seventh day

first in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## TinDaDragon

In for the second time today


----------



## iinversion

In.


----------



## Zulli85

I'm like so totally in mang. Thanks. This thread is going to reach 1,000,000 posts before OMPT because the drawing isn't until the 21st. All good though ofc.


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## asuperpower

I'm in.


----------



## Belial

In


----------



## Belial

Again


----------



## huzzug

in again


----------



## sn0w

I think you all may have gambling problems. I'm In, its like the lottery.


----------



## rulyskull

Wow theres a lot of posts, let me make one more


----------



## shadman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rulyskull*
> 
> Wow theres a lot of posts, let me make one more


+1 me too


----------



## Capt

Thread of the year? In again.


----------



## MRoFlare

in plz!


----------



## StayFrosty

In again!


----------



## hli53194

In and thanks alot!


----------



## hli53194

#2.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Osea23

in #2 of the day.


----------



## dixson01974

in


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## solar0987

Innnn


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In.


----------



## Layo

#1 today


----------



## Layo

#2


----------



## kz26

in


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In again! Thanks


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

W0O0O0O0OT IN AGAAAINNN


----------



## BodenM

In again!


----------



## AtomTM

in again, if not over


----------



## trendy

In


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## topdog

In for the second time


----------



## Dirtyworks

Cool


----------



## 3XPeriment

In again!


----------



## 3XPeriment

... and again!


----------



## gigasea

IN 2nd time


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

eigth day

first in


----------



## jason387

in


----------



## magicalpancake

in


----------



## stealthybox

in again.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In. Thanks for this, btw.


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## theknappkin

in


----------



## StormX2

in #1 for my 5th day I believe


----------



## Qu1ckset

in


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for the 5th day, if not mistaken


----------



## Eaglake

divdesmit latu


----------



## mkclan

in!


----------



## zer0d3gree

in again


----------



## ViSioNx

in


----------



## Jaygel

In like Flint


----------



## Jaygel

In like Flint


----------



## hannse12

in!


----------



## Badwrench

In again.


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## mynameistj

I'll be the lucky guy from PH!


----------



## Grobi

I am in! Thanks!


----------



## Truedeal

oh.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In 1 for today


----------



## EduFurtado

I hope I am following the rules... I'll put only one entry per day now. I was posting twice per day, but I'm was never sure if it was the second or first time


----------



## Malo

IN


----------



## liljoey112

IN 1


----------



## liljoey112

in 2 thanks again


----------



## LightSpeedIII

In 2 for today, as always, you are a kind gent for this!


----------



## Rezard

IN2WIN

Love that card.


----------



## Rezard

Guess my odds are already low, so....

IN again today!


----------



## nova4005

In and Thanks for the great giveaway.


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Jimbags

in like flyn!


----------



## Jimbags

in again


----------



## 072665995

6 th in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In. Again


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## ThreeT3n

In 4


----------



## ThreeT3n

in 5


----------



## PiEownz

In #6


----------



## l3ubba

In please!


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## nategr8ns

In


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN #1


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## Capt

In again.


----------



## xxzzxx

in


----------



## Bonkers

in


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In 1


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In 2


----------



## MME1122

in!


----------



## Hattifnatten

In

Am I the only one who read 6970 istead of 6790?


----------



## gears2head84

In.


----------



## Mr357

In #7


----------



## cloppy007

In x 4


----------



## blooder11181

in again


----------



## iinversion

In.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/2 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/2 post #2


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## darkRyu

In


----------



## darkRyu

In x2 12-1


----------



## Sqrldg

first in for the day


----------



## ignite

In!


----------



## legoman786

In #11


----------



## legoman786

In #12


----------



## Zulli85

In for today.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## lurker2501

in


----------



## barkinos98

hey bro just saw your message, and to celebrate it today's in for #1!


----------



## barkinos98

and numero dos


----------



## arkenex

in again!


----------



## CudaBoy71

IN... Son needs a new card,


----------



## BorisTheSpider

in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

IN


----------



## Phenomanator53

In


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #2


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Malo

in again for the day


----------



## Rakhasa

IN! want for a friend who's been waiting to build for awhile!


----------



## mordocai rp

in again


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## kenpachiroks

In....

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vanelay

In again


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## jacksonn24

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #8


----------



## d33r

in #3


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## solar0987

Innnnnn


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In again


----------



## sammkv

in!


----------



## jay2nice000

in


----------



## Awsan

Can't Wait

And for the fun of it


----------



## Osea23

I believe this is my first "in" for today


----------



## blooder11181

in again


----------



## CallAMedic4U

#1 today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

#2 today


----------



## Wheezo

I again FTW









Thanks Stu !


----------



## strych9

In #1 for today


----------



## nikolauska

In!


----------



## Shimme

In again, didnt know we could post multiple times lol


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In! Again.


----------



## ShineGraphics

in


----------



## Clovertail100

IN


----------



## ShineGraphics

in x2


----------



## Capt

In again.


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Sean Webster

In #15


----------



## xxgamxx

In for today!


----------



## Slahtr

in


----------



## djogoku

In for December 2nd


----------



## Osea23

#2 post for the day.


----------



## rawfuls

In!


----------



## l3ubba

In second today.


----------



## nategr8ns

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Sean Webster

sweet 16


----------



## DizzlePro

in


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in


----------



## Badwrench

2nd in for today.


----------



## animal0307

In for the first and last time. Don't need the card but I could put it to use.


----------



## xxgamxx

Entry #2 for today.


----------



## mustbaj

in. That would be awesome to win!


----------



## mustbaj

I guess I should do 2 to help with my odds


----------



## Bonkers

in #2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

#1


----------



## charlesquik

in babyyy!!!


----------



## charlesquik

in 2


----------



## EvilJoker

In, Still cool as hell of you to do this


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

seventh or so day

second in

And if I get this, it'll be the official card of my test bench.


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## gtsteviiee

In #2


----------



## furyn9

me!!!!!


----------



## huzzug

in again


----------



## djogoku

In for the second time on this glorious night of December the 2nd


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN2fortheday


----------



## Sqrldg

IN #2!


----------



## tsm106

In pls.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1 for today


----------



## ~CS~

No way, I'm going to win this, *In anyway !*


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2 for today


----------



## General123

IN #1 12/2


----------



## General123

IN #2 12/2


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## kyismaster

in


----------



## kyismaster

in2


----------



## Capt

In


----------



## Blaze0303

In


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## danman4734

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day!


----------



## goodtobeking

Awe man I missed yesterday, So heres todays


----------



## djogoku

In for December 3rd. 1st time lol


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## ragtag7

in!


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## iinversion

In x1


----------



## Codaisayoda

Cool giveaway







Im in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## BodenM

In t(ツ)_/¯


----------



## dixson01974

in


----------



## Xiphos

post #2
day 12/3


----------



## Jimbags

in again


----------



## Jimbags

2nd for today! yay!


----------



## Ghooble

Dat Stubass. So in hurr.


----------



## 3XPeriment

In again!


----------



## 3XPeriment

And yet again!


----------



## solar0987

Innnn


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## XAnarchy

In. Now with mechanical keyboard


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Kasp1js

In.


----------



## mustbaj

hello im in!


----------



## brute maniac

im in, thanks


----------



## chroniX

in


----------



## chroniX

in x 2


----------



## Chobbit

#1 today, worried about this 24 hours thing with the question as it's on late friday here and I usually don't get on OCN on weekends, hope I don't miss out


----------



## Kasp1js

In #2


----------



## Randomdude

In again!


----------



## Awsan

LOL,IN


----------



## Jo0

IN!!!


----------



## Noctizzle

in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in for the win


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## strych9

In #2 for today


----------



## brasslad

were in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In. Again


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## goodtobeking

IN


----------



## Eaglake

ceru ka veiksme ir mana pusē


----------



## Seid Dark

in


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In again!


----------



## Powermonkey500

In again!


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

& in2


----------



## BodenM

12:06am entry


----------



## Jim888

In for the day


----------



## CiBi

in!


----------



## Heartl3ss

in!!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

In


----------



## Matt-Matt

In FTW!


----------



## Roxborough

In!


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 5?
might've missed a day


----------



## SpiritGear

in









2

day 5?
might've missed a day


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 1 for the day


----------



## l3ubba

in first today


----------



## Osea23

Day 3 for me







first in of the day.


----------



## Killam0n

In, why not..

me moo mew, that just popped into my head.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

IN!


----------



## Killam0n

2 4 d4y


----------



## MakubeX

Im again


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## NomNomNom

In #2


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## AMOCO

in


----------



## djogoku

In #2 for December 3rd


----------



## arkenex

in again!


----------



## Phoriver

in


----------



## darkRyu

In


----------



## darkRyu

In x2 12-3


----------



## Chaython

What is this my 4th time?


----------



## Chaython

What is this my 5th time?


----------



## Chobbit

#2 Thanks for the clear up Stubass and I forgot too say thanks for the opportunity it's very kind of you.


----------



## Takkei

I am so in, awesome opportunity.







#3


----------



## Art Vanelay

In #7 I think


----------



## Aestylis

In #2


----------



## General123

IN


----------



## chronicfx

in


----------



## chronicfx

in


----------



## Alex132

lol at the double posts


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

in


----------



## cloppy007

yet once again in


----------



## burntheskies

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

IN 1


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In two. Tomorrow is my sister's birthday. Finally, after ten days, we will no longer be the same age.


----------



## B!0HaZard

In.


----------



## John`

in


----------



## edalbkrad

in again


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN


----------



## Chaython

Does this have crossfirex


----------



## Capt

In


----------



## Triniboi82

I N


----------



## Strickt

In#5


----------



## Strickt

In#6


----------



## Boinz

1st for today.


----------



## Ben the OCer

In #4 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

Im in!


----------



## legoman786

In #13


----------



## legoman786

In #14


----------



## Callumpy

Still in...

I'm not sure I get this, why are people posting over and over :')


----------



## ssgtnubb

In like flynn


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## Simsim

In


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2fortheday


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## malishious_intent

What is with all of the contests requiring at least 50 posts!? Been a member for years now. Not got much to say.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in #1 12/3


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *malishious_intent*
> 
> What is with all of the contests requiring at least 50 posts!? Been a member for years now. Not got much to say.


Yea you should be in anyway.


----------



## Jo0

inzorz for the winzorz


----------



## tsm106

in it to win it.


----------



## Ghooble

First time today. In kind sir


----------



## Capt

In again.


----------



## henwyybwoi

first in for today


----------



## General121

In for today!


----------



## EduFurtado

in again..


----------



## Cavey00

In again!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Sqrldg

1st in today!


----------



## Aznboy1993

In!


----------



## Boinz

2nd time today.

P.S: Is it just me, but by the time this ends this thread will have some 2500+ posts, meaning the actual winner will be one lucky SOB.


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## Degree

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## hannse12

in # 1 for the day


----------



## barkinos98

in for #1 today!


----------



## barkinos98

in for #2 today!


----------



## iCrap

in again.


----------



## theknappkin

In today #1


----------



## theknappkin

In today #2


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Mr357

In #7


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #9


----------



## MME1122

in!


----------



## StormX2

In # 1 for my 6th day


----------



## l3ubba

in for the second time today


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day! Thank you so much!


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

In#1


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## Mad Skillz

#1


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Sean Webster

ini 17


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/3 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/3 post #2


----------



## mordocai rp

in again


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

ninth day

first in


----------



## Slahtr

in!


----------



## henwyybwoi

second in for 12/3


----------



## sidewu

I'm in


----------



## Layo

1


----------



## Layo

2


----------



## chowtyme2

IN


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In again wooooooohhaahahahha


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

CHEEZZZZZZ I AM IN AGAIN MUWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!


----------



## icehotshot

I'm in.

Would be nice to replace my 8800gt in my other rig.


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## Sean Webster

in 18 and legal


----------



## nategr8ns

In


----------



## Jim888

in # 2 for the day!


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for 16th day


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Aznboy1993

2nd for today!


----------



## H3||scr3am

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #5 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## Sikku

In


----------



## Sikku

In 2


----------



## Truedeal

oh.*


----------



## xxgamxx

# 2 for 2 day.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Count me in


----------



## jost4318

In


----------



## jost4318

In again


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

ninth day

second in


----------



## Sqrldg

2nd.


----------



## Truedeal

why does everyone double post...


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #6


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1 for today


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2 for today


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #2


----------



## huzzug

in for today again


----------



## LightMassKiller

I surely need this, so in.


----------



## Belial

In


----------



## Belial

2 win


----------



## BWG

Sure


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## andrey64

in please!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

In again!


----------



## Dimaggio1103

in for the win

If I win this is going to my buddy who is gaming on a 6670.


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks for your generosity, I could really use this.


----------



## Jehutiy

In


----------



## Wheezo

W00t


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## hli53194

In


----------



## hli53194

In x2


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/4 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/4 post #2


----------



## Dehatitated

in


----------



## Dehatitated

2nd in


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## barkinos98

in for today!


----------



## barkinos98

in for another today!


----------



## lolmont

In


----------



## lolmont

In


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## brute maniac

in also


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Sean Webster

19th in


----------



## StayFrosty

In again!


----------



## diggiddi

In again


----------



## iinversion

In x1


----------



## mustbaj

in for today!


----------



## mustbaj

and again lol


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## rulyskull

In once more


----------



## Truedeal

oh.


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## captainvera

In,


----------



## captainvera

In #2


----------



## vspec

in.


----------



## Noctizzle

in 3


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## Jimbags

and again


----------



## Jimbags

make that a double!


----------



## James01ec

in once again


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In again...


----------



## ssgtnubb

In again


----------



## General123

In


----------



## CasperGS

In


----------



## CasperGS

and....In


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Chobbit

#1 yum


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Kasp1js

in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again


----------



## eternal7trance

In for today


----------



## mkclan

in


----------



## StormX2

#1 for 7th day


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## Degree

In


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## blooder11181

in 1º today


----------



## Dimaggio1103

in please


----------



## mordocai rp

in again


----------



## goodtobeking

In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## Chaython

i love contest host
in


----------



## StormX2

in # 2 for the day


----------



## Eaglake

veiksme uzsmaidis man


----------



## Chaython

when is the draw end?
in


----------



## Osea23

In #1 for me for today. Missed my second in yesterday







darn it.


----------



## flash2021

IN for today


----------



## Boinz

In 1st for today


----------



## Boinz

2nd entry for today.


----------



## kevinf

All I want for christmas is a good graphics card....


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

IN


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

In 2 for thd ay


----------



## Kasp1js

In #2


----------



## Wheezo

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn....


----------



## flash2021

#2 for today !


----------



## NomNomNom

In #2


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!. Again


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## arkenex

in, again!


----------



## Aestylis

In #3


----------



## Badwrench

Another day, another in!


----------



## hartofwave

Woooo in!


----------



## legoman786

In #15


----------



## legoman786

In #16


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## y2kcamaross

In!


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## brfield

Guess I'll put another one down. IN


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In


----------



## l3ubba

in # 1for the day


----------



## chowtyme2

In #2


----------



## Xiphos

12/4
in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## Bonkers

In

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chronostorm

in!


----------



## makol

-snip-


----------



## makol

-snip-


----------



## Capt

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## audioxbliss

In!


----------



## Aznboy1993

First for today!


----------



## thisispatrick

In 12/4 #1.


----------



## sasuke256

in !


----------



## xxgamxx

In for Today #1


----------



## General121

In for today!


----------



## Triniboi82

In eet


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## jonjryjo

in like flynn


----------



## NeRoToXeN

All in buddy!


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Degree

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Kyoujin

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## burntheskies

In


----------



## Capt

In


----------



## Rx14

IN!!!


----------



## henwyybwoi

in


----------



## henwyybwoi

and in.


----------



## Slahtr

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #10


----------



## cloppy007

in...


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 6?


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 6?


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Rx14

In #2 2 Day


----------



## Grobi

in


----------



## Mr357

In #8


----------



## spinnizle

IN


----------



## The_chemist21

In in.


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## brasslad

tanstafll, not! in to too tooo


----------



## CallAMedic4U

# 1 Today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

# 2 , and again thanks, awesome giveaway


----------



## l3ubba

in #2 today


----------



## xxgamxx

In #2 for today


----------



## Aznboy1993

2nd entry for today. Thanks!


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In again


----------



## Art Vanelay

in


----------



## Sqrldg

1st today!


----------



## edalbkrad

in for today


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-4


----------



## Zulli85

Hello. My name is Poo and I come from a far away land to defeat Giygas.

(in for today)


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day!  Thanks!


----------



## Reptile

In :thumbup:


----------



## townending

In


----------



## Halostryker

In
Sent from my R800x using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Osea23

2nd in of the day


----------



## John`

In!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## anyhtinggoes

in #1


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 for today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## Redwoodz

In


----------



## MakubeX

in


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Matt-Matt

In!!!!


----------



## Matt-Matt

In x2, like an Athlonnnnn!


----------



## MGX1016

In.


----------



## Selquist979

In .


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

day ten

first in


----------



## Cavey00

In!


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> In x2, like an Athlonnnnn!


Bahaha! Made me laugh, and in again!


----------



## Lshuman

im in


----------



## xd9denz

i n


----------



## Bonkers

IN 2


----------



## mynameistj

ME!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #6 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## 072665995

6th or 7th in i lost track


----------



## frankenstein406

in


----------



## djogoku

In #1 for December 4th


----------



## yawa

In. I'm poor.


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## tyuo9980

[email protected]#[email protected]


----------



## tyuo9980

#2 baby


----------



## dranas

in 5th time


----------



## Sqrldg

2nd today


----------



## stealthybox

innos


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #7


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #8


----------



## That_guy3

Im in please


----------



## MME1122

In!


----------



## djogoku

In for the 2nd time on this chilly December 4th


----------



## nategr8ns

In #2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Jo0

in!


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

In again...


----------



## icy22

In again


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## tsm106

in again


----------



## Sean Webster

rawr


----------



## glakr

IN


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## dixson01974

in


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## kenpachiroks

In in

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2in


----------



## solar0987

Innnnn


----------



## TheSocialHermit

And in again! Really hoping I can get this to boost my PPD


----------



## andynolife

I'm in!


----------



## Chubz

oops double post


----------



## Chubz

in...


----------



## Phenomanator53

IN #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #2


----------



## James01ec

in in and in again


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## H-man

Shots.


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## Ghooble

#Winner?


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## Jimbags

and again


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## XAnarchy

In. Out. Shake it all about!!!!


----------



## StayFrosty

In again for today!


----------



## Chobbit

#1 for today.


----------



## SpeedNuggeT

in!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in for today


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

And again


----------



## fritx

Im in


----------



## huzzug

in again


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!. Again


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!. Again


----------



## EduFurtado

in


----------



## lolmont

in


----------



## lolmont

hi


----------



## Truedeal

oh.
"in"


----------



## Baldy

In


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-5


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## chroniX

in


----------



## chroniX

in x2


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## hartofwave

Fgbjvjv in yea


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## Eaglake

here here


----------



## empty213

mine!







my precious!


----------



## edalbkrad

entry 2 for today


----------



## Fallendreams

IN


----------



## blooder11181

I.N.
.
N


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In once again...


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

double in


----------



## kenpachiroks

In

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goodtobeking

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In #2


----------



## blooder11181

I.N. 2º today
.
N

2
º
t
o
d
a
y


----------



## barkinos98

in


----------



## barkinos98

in


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In Please!


----------



## andrei.c

in!


----------



## legoman786

In #17


----------



## legoman786

In #18


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## <({D34TH})>

Oi!


----------



## dralb

in


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## mordocai rp

in again


----------



## Chobbit

#2 for today


----------



## nategr8ns

In, a new day


----------



## StormX2

in # 1 for today, ive lost track of how manydays lol


----------



## Aestylis

In


----------



## Jolting

I'm in


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## Droviin

Oh, snap! That's a lot of posts! I better "IN" again to increase my odds.


----------



## Droviin

Oh, and I'm "IN" just to be clear.


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 11


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 11


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Dorkseid

In.


----------



## kevinf

in for the win, thanks buddy !


----------



## kevinf

in for the win, thanks buddy !


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for whatever day this is


----------



## Wheezo

Innit again


----------



## rasa123

Definite in!


----------



## SI51

oh fun!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Remix65

goddamn it history...







i shouldn't have skipped those classes.








someone pm me that answer asap. i need this card in my life....


----------



## Triniboi82

In fo today


----------



## Art Vanelay

in


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2fortheday


----------



## Degree

In


----------



## mommapeach

IN please


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/5 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/5 post #2


----------



## lob3s

I'm in 3.0


----------



## lob3s

I'm in 4.0


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 1 for today


----------



## General121

In for today!


----------



## Sean Webster

ermuhgerwd 21!


----------



## Zulli85

In for today.


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## Chaython

in


----------



## Chaython

in again


----------



## ViR-tUaL

in


----------



## afropelican

In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HardwareDecoder

innnnn


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In

First time today.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

wooohewwww I am in this to win this borfintshismoreminthiscorefiunthis


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Thanks


----------



## burntheskies

Le in.


----------



## Zulli85

Hello. I would like to be in for the second time today, December the 5th, 2012. Thank you.


----------



## Revained Mortal

In.


----------



## K-Dawg

In, i want it for a friend!


----------



## Sqrldg

1 in!


----------



## K-Dawg

In for my second time today.....


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## DUpgrade

I find it odd that he picked the end of the world 12/21/2012 as the close date.


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## nategr8ns

daily In #2


----------



## Dylanren99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I find it odd that he picked the end of the world 12/21/2012 as the close date.


Yea good point


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## cloppy007

in


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Aznboy1993

In!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## Mannerheim

In #2


----------



## ShineGraphics

in x2


----------



## NomNomNom

in #2


----------



## Strickt

in #7


----------



## Strickt

in#8


----------



## iinversion

In


----------



## Malo

#2 for the day


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## stealthybox

in.


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## Darkpriest667

1 for today


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## Frank33

IN!


----------



## Degree

in


----------



## thisispatrick

In!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

eleventh day

first in


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## John`

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Bonkers

In


----------



## brasslad

Where in the party of the first part


----------



## Mr357

In #9


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## dranas

in 6th


----------



## Aznboy1993

Second for today!


----------



## EliteGhost

#2 In!


----------



## Bonkers

Dos


----------



## Ragnarok

In again.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

eleventh day

second in


----------



## Osea23

I've lost count of how many days but today is my first.


----------



## rulyskull

In one more


----------



## Osea23

Here is my 2nd in


----------



## Reptile

In #2


----------



## Sqrldg

2 in


----------



## GuardianDuo

#2 In!


----------



## General123

In #1


----------



## General123

In #2


----------



## Tsumi

in~


----------



## Tsumi

and in again


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

In#2


----------



## djogoku

In for December 6th! 1st time


----------



## BodenM

in again ╚(•⌂•)╝


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## SlackerITGuy

This might go down as the longest thread ever lol.

In again


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Takkei

I'm totally in yo


----------



## xxgamxx

#2 for today, almost forgot !


----------



## Sean Webster

22


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## mommapeach

in


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Butternut101

want in!


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

In again...


----------



## James01ec

still in it to win it


----------



## iinversion

In


----------



## kenpachiroks

In so facto

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thetechfreak

In.

I guess I'm old enough to meet the requirements.

And thanks


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Sikku

A question: 50 post should be in this thread or overall???


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## andre02

In nr.2


----------



## Truedeal

"in"


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 1


----------



## dealio

1in


----------



## dealio

2in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## Art Vanelay

in

random picture of the day:


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-6


----------



## General123

In 12/6


----------



## Chubz

in...


----------



## SI51

Boom


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## LuckySe7ens

in again


----------



## LuckySe7ens

round 2 today


----------



## StormX2

in #1 of the day


----------



## StormX2

followed by in #2 of the day


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## Osea23

In for today.


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In #1


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 12?


----------



## SpiritGear

in









day 12?


----------



## diligenthunter

In.


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## djogoku

In for 2nd time here on December 6th


----------



## Badwrench

In again


----------



## Grobi

in


----------



## Boinz

1st for today, honestly, I think this is gonna take way too long and theres gonna be way to many posts. But the odds for the actual winner will be slim.


----------



## Boinz

2nd for today.


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## arkenex

In again!


----------



## Jo0

nananana in!


----------



## edalbkrad

another day for another in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## dranas

in 7th


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Kyoujin

In #2


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In for the day.


----------



## afropelican

in!!!!!!


----------



## Aznboy1993

#1


----------



## chowtyme2

IN


----------



## Acoma_Andy

In.

My HD5850 could use a replacement


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## Sean Webster

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In...
What if









Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## barkinos98

in for today!


----------



## barkinos98

in for today!


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## TheSocialHermit

And once again we continue to try to win!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/6 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/6 post #2


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## Capt

In


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN Win


----------



## Nyne7lac

In


----------



## Zulli85

In #1 12/6


----------



## legoman786

In #19


----------



## legoman786

In #20


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In for the win


----------



## tsm106

Still in!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## fritx

in again


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

in


----------



## Eaglake

Jumis palidzes man


----------



## Strickt

In#9


----------



## Strickt

In#10


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #11


----------



## ViSioNx

in


----------



## Mr357

In #10


----------



## xxgamxx

In #1 for today


----------



## xxgamxx

In #2 for today


----------



## burntheskies

In.


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm in


----------



## TwiggLe

and I'm still in


----------



## InTeL

In for this greatest freebie ever thx

Sent from my Nexus One using Jelly Bean CMX.


----------



## Slahtr

in again!!! pls and ty


----------



## Brutuz

Soon to be stuck on a 9800GTX+ for a while, so something decent would be nice.









In.


----------



## OcN13

in again


----------



## nategr8ns

in #1 today


----------



## Sqrldg

1st in for the day.


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!


----------



## Aznboy1993

2nd!


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

in yet again


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## nategr8ns

In #2 today


----------



## cloppy007

in


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

GODDAMMIT DON'T COUNT THIS ONE, I accidently pressed send 3 times


----------



## blue-cat

in


----------



## blue-cat

in


----------



## Triniboi82

in # 2


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 Today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## brasslad

in itial


----------



## winniethepwn

Worth a try.


----------



## winniethepwn

Worth a try.


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## kyismaster

in


----------



## kyismaster

in2


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

in for a card from Thailand


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

in for a card from Thailand


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

and in again


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day! Thanks!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #7 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Seid Dark

Haven't posted in a while. In.


----------



## Tnt6200

And...In again!


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #8 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## Deviin934

In, haven't entered in a while


----------



## fritx

All in :thumbup:


----------



## dw.shift

Well i am in i guess







hope to hit 50 posts by the end of competition







i am more of a reader type







i am not posting that much ^^ gl2all


----------



## sidewu

yes


----------



## iwalkwithedead

In! xD


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## joarangoe

In!


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

twelfth day

first day


----------



## jason387

Come home 6790







. In again!


----------



## Osea23

2nd in for today


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks!


----------



## charlesquik

in


----------



## eternal7trance

in


----------



## OJX

I will post once and only once and let lady luck do the rest.
Thanks for the beyond generous giveaway!


----------



## Sean Webster

Pwning the competition!


----------



## H-man

HP remotes are quite useful for causing havoc


----------



## salamachaa

in


----------



## salamachaa

in


----------



## EvilJoker

in


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## ShineGraphics

in


----------



## ShineGraphics

in x2


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## Allamand

Nice!


----------



## Sikku

In again...


----------



## Badwrench

In again!


----------



## Tsumi

in #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1 for today


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #2


----------



## Tsumi

and in #2


----------



## Chubz

in..


----------



## lzf995

in!!!


----------



## lzf995

in #2


----------



## Sqrldg

1 in


----------



## djogoku

In for now. 1st time (December 7th) Two days till my b-day!


----------



## StayFrosty

In for today!


----------



## huzzug

in for today


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## iinversion

In.


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## James01ec

in for today


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In one


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In two


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## XAnarchy

In once for today, because, I feel lucky!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Truedeal

in again.


----------



## Fallendreams

in


----------



## Jo0

in! ^_^


----------



## Jo0

in! ^_^


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## dejahboi

in early morning


----------



## General123

In


----------



## thetechfreak

In.


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## kenpachiroks

In in.... 9600gt









Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## StormX2

in #1 for this fine morning









Stub I dont envy you when you end up going through all these entries ^.^

longer than some off-topic Game threads


----------



## Chobbit

#1 today


----------



## djogoku

In for December 7th 2nd time


----------



## Chobbit

I hate too do it this way as I'd like too ad one in the morning and then one in the afternoon, however I havent got time, so here's #2 for today


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for this fine day,


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## fuloran1

in


----------



## edalbkrad

another day another in


----------



## Wheezo

In #1 today


----------



## Wheezo

In #2 today


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

and in again


----------



## Ragnarok

In again.


----------



## Osea23

in #1 for the day.


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-7


----------



## SpiritGear

In


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Baldy

In


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## exnihilo

In, again!

cg


----------



## flash2021

in for today #1


----------



## flash2021

in for today #2


----------



## arkenex

in again


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## NomNomNom

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #9 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## mtbiker033

in!


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## legoman786

In #21


----------



## legoman786

In #22


----------



## Badwrench

in


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## barkinos98

in for todlay!


----------



## barkinos98

in for today!


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In!


----------



## chowtyme2

IN


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

in...


----------



## Simsim

IN


----------



## Sean Webster

25


----------



## The_chemist21

In


----------



## l3ubba

in #2 today


----------



## Chubz

in...


----------



## spinnizle

in


----------



## Zulli85

Greetings, I would like to be in for the first time today, thank you. 12/7/2012


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!


----------



## lip08

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/7 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/7 post #2


----------



## brfield

In, for what I believe to be my 4th or 5th.


----------



## diggiddi

In


----------



## Aestylis

In.


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## DarkRyder

In

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IRO-Bot

Innards


----------



## cloppy007

I'd like to replace the 4850 in my dad's rig


----------



## Aznboy1993

#1 for today!


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## jason387

In yet again


----------



## jason387

In yet again


----------



## jason387

Accidentally posted thrice dude.


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## brasslad

in dubitably


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #10 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## MME1122

in!


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## infested999

in!


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## Zulli85

Hello, please consider my second entry for today, December the 7th, 2012. Thank you.


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## FauxFox

IN please


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #12


----------



## nategr8ns

in


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## John`

in


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## ManiaKsLV

In!


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## runnin17

IN


----------



## CreepyDan

In

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

in #2


----------



## dranas

in 7th


----------



## ViSioNx

in


----------



## TwiggLe

Howdy IN


----------



## TwiggLe

and my 2nd daily in


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## ViR-tUaL

in


----------



## townending

in


----------



## Strickt

In#10


----------



## Strickt

In#11


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!!!!!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2!!!!!!!


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## burntheskies

in


----------



## Sqrldg

2 in


----------



## Osea23

2nd in of the day


----------



## jason387

Accidentally posted thrice dude!


----------



## Tnt6200

IN!


----------



## xd9denz

in..oh yeah


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

in


----------



## Ghooble

In, yo


----------



## Ghooble

Yo, in


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## Name Change

in


----------



## icy22

In again


----------



## lolmont




----------



## lolmont




----------



## xxgamxx

So busy with essays, forgot about this. #1 for today.


----------



## xxgamxx

And #2


----------



## rulyskull

In


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## Jimbags

inside


----------



## Jimbags

inny belly button


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN Second of the day


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## djogoku

In for the day before my b-day.lol 1st time today


----------



## Sean Webster

rawrrrr


----------



## Takkei

So in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

INN AGAININNN INNNNN AFGGGGGAAAINN WHJOAOAHA


----------



## K2mil

IN


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

tANKS AGRAIN


----------



## goodtobeking

IN


----------



## fritx

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks for your generosity!


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/8 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/8 post #2


----------



## dejahboi

in for today


----------



## NostraD

In


----------



## strych9

In


----------



## James01ec

Innnnn


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

In....


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## PuntyMario

in once again aha


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In for today.


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## Rx14

IN


----------



## Rx14

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Tsumi

in #1 for the day


----------



## Tsumi

and #2


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## Eaglake

salatēta dāvana man


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## General121

In for today


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## Jim888

In for the day


----------



## mkclan

in!


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## djogoku

In #2 for today


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!. Again


----------



## Sean Webster

Mine!


----------



## Nyne7lac

in


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## General123

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN!


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## fuadm424

in


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In #2


----------



## Osea23

In #1 for this day.


----------



## l3ubba

in #2 today


----------



## Aznboy1993

First for today!


----------



## lzf995

in #1


----------



## lzf995

in #2


----------



## Codaisayoda

In again

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## StormX2

in 1


----------



## StormX2

and 2 for today


----------



## kenpachiroks

Innnnn

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jo0

in! ^_^


----------



## Jo0

in! ^_^


----------



## Moheevi_chess

In


----------



## Art Vanelay

In.

Just posting in is getting boring, so here's a random picture:


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Ragnarok

In.


----------



## kyismaster

in for today


----------



## kyismaster

in again.


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Slahtr

in again!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Thirteenth day (or maybe fourteenth?)

first in


----------



## Osea23

Second in for today


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## CallAMedic4U

In #1


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in #2


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #11 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

in


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

and again


----------



## Sqrldg

1st in


----------



## Sqrldg

2nd in


----------



## Cyclonicks

In!


----------



## Cyclonicks

In!²


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## fritx

In


----------



## BodenM

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

&in


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## theamdman

Really could use this.. wish me luck.

IN.


----------



## cloppy007

Today's "in"


----------



## General123

In#2


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #12 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## lzf995

In


----------



## lzf995

In #


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## legoman786

In #23


----------



## legoman786

In #24


----------



## blooder11181

I.N.
.
N
.


----------



## Truedeal

in "oh"


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## John`

in again


----------



## StayFrosty

In for today!


----------



## BodenM

In again!~


----------



## Socks keep you warm

in!


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## ProcessorBeast09

IN


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## Simsim

IN


----------



## Phenomanator53

in #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #2


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in two


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## darkRyu

In


----------



## darkRyu

In x2 12-8


----------



## fritx

2 in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## goodtobeking

INININIININN


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks!


----------



## AMOCO

In.


----------



## djogoku

In for my day


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Tsumi

in 1


----------



## Tsumi

in 2


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## General123

in # 2 12/8


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

thirteenth day

second in


----------



## NomNomNom

In 2


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## Sikku

In..


----------



## Sikku

In..


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## 145252

IN 1


----------



## 145252

IN 2


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In twice again thanks again!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

In twice again thanks again!


----------



## gears2head84

In again. Thanks


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in3


----------



## Eaglake

in


----------



## James01ec

in for more


----------



## Butternut101

in


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## sasuke256

in again !


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## Conspiracy

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In


----------



## Dehatitated

In again


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Conspiracy

in again for my second of the day. will wait till tomorrow









need a video card for my parents computer that im giving them as a hand-me-down. cant use it will i get a gpu haha


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Art Vanelay

in


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## burntheskies

In.


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!!!! x2


----------



## Zero4549

In


----------



## aznpersuazn

In it to win it.


----------



## Kyo

In.


----------



## legoman786

In #25


----------



## legoman786

In #26


----------



## blooder11181

i.n.
.
n
.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In for the 2nd time today.


----------



## General121

In for today


----------



## edalbkrad

in today


----------



## van13330gg

In!


----------



## raiderxx

In!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JTHMfreak

In once again


----------



## JTHMfreak

And again


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## rulyskull

In once more


----------



## Mr357

In #11


----------



## MME1122

in

edit: 2800th post!









I think I was post x99 like 3 times now.


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## rasa123

IN!


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

agaIN


----------



## Jo0

the build up for this freebie is killin me! in!!!!


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> the build up for this freebie is killin me! in!!!!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## General123

In #1


----------



## StormX2

COunt me in#1 for the day


----------



## StormX2

and in #2ftd

heres a pic


----------



## General123

#2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/9 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/9 post #2


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## Chobbit

#1 in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Chobbit

#2 in today


----------



## xxgamxx

Oh man, missed one entry of one day. w/e In #1 for today.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In #948734785456394756349574

j/k lol


----------



## andrei.c

in again


----------



## Cavey00

In!


----------



## NomNomNom

in


----------



## Wheezo

In, thanks Stubass!


----------



## flash2021

in #1 for today


----------



## flash2021

#2 w00t


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 2


----------



## Flyingears

In


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in









i'm not going to bother tracking the days anymore...


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## gotendbz1

in ftw


----------



## fritx

in


----------



## arkenex

in!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #13 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #13


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## The_chemist21

In


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks man!


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## EliteGhost

Another in


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## cloppy007

in again


----------



## MakubeX

in


----------



## burntheskies

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Zulli85

Hi. I would like to enter for the first time on 12/9/2012. Thanks again. I love you.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## John`

in


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #14 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## tsm106

in again


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## sktfreak

In.


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in again


----------



## skyisover

in


----------



## Aznboy1993

#1!


----------



## BodenM

in!


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## fritx

2 in


----------



## blue-cat

in 1


----------



## blue-cat

in 2


----------



## Zulli85

Hello again. I would like to be in for the second time today, December the 9th, 2012. Thank you.


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## Lshuman

I'm in


----------



## dranas

in 8th i think, im loosing count lol


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## Moustache

In again!


----------



## DarkRyder

in once more


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in 2


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## Slahtr

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In one


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In two


----------



## JQuantum

in again


----------



## JQuantum

in once more....


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Fallendreams

In


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## strangerfromisengard

me plz


----------



## DEcomputers

So in! Great freebie!


----------



## solar0987

Innnnnnn


----------



## Sikku

in


----------



## Sikku

in


----------



## chronostorm

in!


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2 win


----------



## kenpachiroks

In 1

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

I2n

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## Tsumi

in 1


----------



## Tsumi

double in


----------



## Sean Webster

In!


----------



## nategr8ns

In today


----------



## James01ec

in some more


----------



## Doogiehouser

In for a 3rd time!


----------



## Doogiehouser

.... and in for my fourth time!!!


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## squad

In please, thank you.


----------



## iinversion

In


----------



## Zero4549

In


----------



## BodenM

in!


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## Chobbit

#1 today


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Randomdude

Another in!


----------



## Jimbags

in the bin im in the bin!


----------



## Jimbags

no seriously yank me out by the legs! IN


----------



## vltr

IN!:}


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## ipv89

In


----------



## Moralagos

IN

this stuff is great! thank you so much for your generosity! you're awesome!


----------



## thetechfreak

In!!!


----------



## anyhtinggoes

in # 2


----------



## Truedeal

in oh.


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## dmxdex2020

In


----------



## lastmemory

In , awesome giveaway


----------



## NotReadyYet

in


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## StormX2

In for #1 of the day


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## Jim888

In for the day!


----------



## StormX2

in #2 for this day

and a picture


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## Ragnarok

In once more.


----------



## goodtobeking

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #15 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In!. Again


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x 2 12.10


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 Today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## legoman786

In #27


----------



## legoman786

In #28


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## BlackIce05

IN


----------



## Aestylis

In


----------



## Aestylis

In #2


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #16 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## DEcomputers

In again!


----------



## BlackIce05

and IN #2 for today


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## Chobbit

in #2


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## lostsurfer

in


----------



## Rx14

In #1


----------



## Rx14

In #2


----------



## Jo0

in!!!!!!!! <33333


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> in!!!!!!!! <33333


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Conspiracy

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Rubers

In!


----------



## Rubers

In again? Are we allowed to do that? If not disregard this post.


----------



## kmac20

In!!!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Eaglake

ftw


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## andrei.c

in for today


----------



## brasslad

on in un an en


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/10 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/10 post #2


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## djogoku

In for December 10th 1st time


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Butternut101

in


----------



## 7hm

in


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today!


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## nategr8ns

in for the 10th


----------



## nategr8ns

again on the 10th


----------



## Sqrldg

In.1


----------



## Sqrldg

In.2


----------



## Sean Webster

V-TEC just kicked in yo.


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Mr357

In #12


----------



## maximus20895

Awesome!

I have a sad 4000 series since my 5770 randomly broke and won't run


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 for 12/10/12


----------



## xxgamxx

In.


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #14


----------



## Slahtr

in again


----------



## audioxbliss

In.


----------



## lastmemory

I'm in thanks !


----------



## Sean Webster

Nockenwellensteuerung (VANOS) just kicked in yo!


----------



## West6737

In.


----------



## West6737

In again


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## Art Vanelay

in


----------



## thisispatrick

In.


----------



## TLHarrell

Count me in. And that little piece of trivia brought a smile to my face. Very amusing.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In ein


----------



## General121

In for today!


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## xxgamxx

In #2


----------



## Blackout621

In!


----------



## 145252

In once today !


----------



## 145252

In Twice!!!!!


----------



## Qu1ckset

In


----------



## BodenM

In.


----------



## l3ubba

in #2today


----------



## mitchcook420

IN for the 1st time!


----------



## mitchcook420

IN for the 2nd time!


----------



## chronostorm

in


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## Richenbals

In again makes two for the giveaway.


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## Melosaiyan

Sure why not. I'm in!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!!! x2


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## MakubeX

Who da in? Me da in!


----------



## Tnt6200

In.


----------



## Jim888

in # 2 for the day!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for today, thanks!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

And let's go again, 4 days later!


----------



## theamdman

In, Again.


----------



## theamdman

In, Again.


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## brute maniac

in #2


----------



## Wheezo

It's dat time. In


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in 2


----------



## dranas

in 9th


----------



## 96shox

Let's do this

Posted from Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## rasa123

In!

Sent from my toaster using the force.


----------



## icy22

Still in


----------



## mkclan

in!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## BodenM

In.


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Tsumi

first in


----------



## Tsumi

second in


----------



## kenpachiroks

In

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## kenpachiroks

2in

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Chakravant

In, once and only time.


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## DarkRyder

In

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

in #2


----------



## SniperXX

In


----------



## SniperXX

Definitely In


----------



## Sean Webster

post 31!


----------



## StayFrosty

In for today!


----------



## AMOCO

In.


----------



## Moustache

In!


----------



## Cavey00

In! Man the chances are small.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## James01ec

in in inwin


----------



## Jimbags

in again


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

In... just 5 more to go...


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in two


----------



## Chobbit

#1 for today


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-11


----------



## Jo0

in in!!


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> in in!!


----------



## Skoltnik

In!


----------



## Chobbit

#2 for today.


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## BlackIce05

In


----------



## Truedeal

in


----------



## All3n

Out


----------



## StormX2

IN # 1 for this day


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## goodtobeking

INININININNINIn


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN for the 2nd time today.


----------



## legoman786

In #29


----------



## legoman786

In #30


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #17 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Jim888

In for the day


----------



## Ragnarok

In again.


----------



## flash2021

in for today!


----------



## flash2021

in #2


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## exnihilo

In again!

Thanks again!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alanim

In, also very generous of you.


----------



## Alanim

In again.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

in!. Again


----------



## burntheskies

In


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in again


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #18 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## Rx14

IN #1


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in again


----------



## mommapeach

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Lshuman

In


----------



## Doogiehouser

In for 5th


----------



## Doogiehouser

In for 6th!


----------



## TLHarrell

In.


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## sasuke256

In !!!!


----------



## PuntyMario

in in in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## afropelican

in


----------



## Purger

IIIINNNN!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/11 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/11 post #2


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Im summow


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Im summow


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## WarMacheen

In
Post 1


----------



## WarMacheen

In
Post 2


----------



## Xiphos

day 12/11/2012 entry


----------



## Slahtr

in


----------



## Eaglake

in


----------



## iinversion

In


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 1


----------



## bigchieftaco

First entry.


----------



## cloppy007

in once again!


----------



## Chronskillz

in


----------



## HardwareDecoder

in


----------



## jonjryjo

IN


----------



## Selquist979

In


----------



## Sqrldg

In one.


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Sqrldg

In two.


----------



## General121

In today!


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #15


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In #2.


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## fritx

in


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## John`

in


----------



## Conspiracy

In #1 12/11/12


----------



## Conspiracy

In #2 12/11/12


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in again


----------



## brasslad

IN teresting


----------



## Triniboi82

In for tha win


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in again


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nategr8ns

in


----------



## nategr8ns

in


----------



## funfortehfun

Is it just me or does the contest end on Armageddon? I mean, I'd like to see that I've won before I die...jk


----------



## xxgamxx

#2 in


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## Roxborough

Innington Palace


----------



## iinversion

In x2


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2


----------



## kenpachiroks

I'm in

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In, I am

Sent ffro my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chronicfx

in


----------



## chronicfx

in


----------



## StayFrosty

In for today!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## goodtobeking

in again


----------



## djogoku

In for December 11th 1st time


----------



## mynameistj

Gonna win this! i need this card srsly


----------



## mynameistj

IN!


----------



## Sean Webster

Imma win this!


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## PCWIZMTL

In


----------



## MakubeX

Inzillaaa!


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in 2


----------



## dranas

in.....10th i think, might have lost count


----------



## LmG

in again


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## Phenomanator53

In #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

in #2


----------



## audioxbliss

In?


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## BodenM

In #2


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks!


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## thetechfreak

In


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## dejahboi

in


----------



## Awk34

rolling


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

I have passed the eligibility criteria...


----------



## strych9

In


----------



## huzzug

In it 2 Win it


----------



## maximus20895

I would like to win.


----------



## lolmont

yo


----------



## lolmont

alright


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!!!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!


----------



## rulyskull

Once my my friends

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheezo

In 1 today


----------



## Wheezo

In 2 today


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN for the morning.


----------



## Truedeal

In.


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it


----------



## Rubers

Second time for me


----------



## Rubers

And again


----------



## theamdman

In.


----------



## theamdman

In.

Hey Self!


----------



## mustbaj

in


----------



## mustbaj

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## Jim888

In for the day


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## tlxxxsracer

I'm in!


----------



## tlxxxsracer

I'm in!


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 2


----------



## pwnography6

In #1 (How did I miss half of this?)


----------



## pwnography6

Im In #2 Good luck All!


----------



## StormX2

in # 1 for this day


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## Conspiracy

in #1 12/12/12


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 12/12/12


----------



## Eaglake

feeling lucky


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## th3illusiveman

wow 3300 people...


----------



## Baldy

In


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## Chobbit

#1 today


----------



## Chobbit

#2 today


----------



## legoman786

In #31


----------



## legoman786

In #32


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-12


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN for 2nd time today.


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## sasuke256

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## StormX2

in for #2 of today


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## barkinos98

i just couldnt bother to log in in the last two days lol, in please!


----------



## barkinos98

i just couldnt bother to log in in the last two days lol, in please!


----------



## Cavey00

In again!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

in


----------



## kevinf

In for one more chance.


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #19 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Onex

So in for this.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Aznboy1993

#1!


----------



## TLHarrell

In for today.


----------



## TLHarrell

And, a second.


----------



## Skoltnik

In In IN


----------



## Skoltnik

second time today


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First for 12/12/12


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #20 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## kmac20

In again

#1 for day; #2 overall


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In!


----------



## DEcomputers

In #3


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/12 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/12 post #2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Simsim

IN


----------



## Simsim

IN


----------



## Seventh Badger

Gimme!


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## KingAlkaiser

IN @[email protected]

would love to win this as my 4870 its on the verge of death.


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

in


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

in


----------



## Aznboy1993

#2!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## henwyybwoi

in.


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #16


----------



## thepoopscooper

whoops double post


----------



## edalbkrad

in for this week


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## Purger

In again!


----------



## Sean Webster

grr


----------



## brasslad

in accord


----------



## liamstears

Im just going to post the once, ya never know

Cheers


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!~


----------



## xxgamxx

In, not sure if this is second one of today.


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks a bunch man!


----------



## MakubeX

What has two thumbs and is in? This guy!


----------



## burntheskies

in


----------



## Cavey00

In!


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In once again...


----------



## eternal7trance

In for same day


----------



## lapengu

In again


----------



## fritx

in


----------



## charlesquik

in XD


----------



## BlackIce05

In #1 for today


----------



## General123

In #1


----------



## General123

In #2


----------



## fritx

In 2


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!!


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## Sean Webster

minez


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## Sqrldg

In 1


----------



## Sqrldg

In 2


----------



## Alanim

in 1


----------



## Alanim

in 2


----------



## jspanking

In

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Once more, with gusto!


----------



## icy22

I like moon π's & ®© cola


----------



## Jo0

INRAWR


----------



## Jo0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> INRAWR


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

Second for 12/12/12


----------



## nategr8ns

in


----------



## nategr8ns

in 12/12/12 #2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## sktfreak

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

INIT2WINITBECAUSEIBEINIT


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

INIT2WINITBECAUSEIBEINIT


----------



## kenpachiroks

In

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droviin

The longer this thread goes, the less my chances are. However, yet another IN for me!


----------



## kenpachiroks

In....

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## jost4318

In


----------



## jost4318

In again


----------



## Tsumi

in


----------



## Tsumi

and in number 2


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## djogoku

in 12-13-2012 1st time


----------



## Reptile

In


----------



## BodenM

In #1


----------



## BodenM

In #2


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

In! #1 for 12/13/12


----------



## ChaoticKinesis

In! #2 for 12/13/12


----------



## AMOCO

In.


----------



## StayFrosty

I really hope I win!


----------



## WoozieBiscut

In! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Osea23

In.


----------



## Osea23

In #2.


----------



## Jimbags

in the tin


----------



## Jimbags

in the thin tin


----------



## RandomK

In, still.


----------



## Takkei

So in.


----------



## Takkei

So in. #2


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## chronostorm

inin


----------



## makol

In.


----------



## makol

In x2


----------



## Moustache

In again!


----------



## Chobbit

in #1 for today


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN


----------



## BlackIce05

In #1 for today


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!~


----------



## Truedeal

in


----------



## Eaglake

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Awsan

SAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

&in


----------



## exnihilo

In.

Helen Keller over here asking when did we become able to post twice a day? I've read the 1st post, I swear!

**Edit: Oh! "BUT the only limit is numbers of entries to 1 - 2 per day." Strange... 1-2, hmm, lemme think about that







.

cg


----------



## exnihilo

IN!!!

cg


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

IN! Again.


----------



## Triniboi82

in fo today


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## l3ubba

in #1 today


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## StormX2

in for this lovely day


----------



## StormX2

and my second in for the day


----------



## l3ubba

In #2 today


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## pwnography6

In #1 Today!


----------



## pwnography6

In #2 for today thanks again Op


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## flash2021

in for today


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## All3n

out


----------



## Badwrench

in


----------



## legoman786

In #33


----------



## legoman786

In #34


----------



## Malo

in for the win


----------



## xxgamxx

in #1 for today.


----------



## TLHarrell

In for today


----------



## TLHarrell

And I'll have another.


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## KILLER_K

In for #3 I believe. Thanks


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## Moustache

In again!


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## James01ec

in for more


----------



## Sean Webster

#1


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## werds

I am in. Prolly won't enter more than once but still in


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #21 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #22 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## Layo

1


----------



## Layo

2


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## barkinos98

in please again!


----------



## barkinos98

in please again!


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Aznboy1993

In!


----------



## Rx14

In


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## brute maniac

in


----------



## edalbkrad

in for today


----------



## sidewaykill

yep


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## XAslanX

in x2


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## chip94

IN!


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## hahajung

in


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## chowtyme2

in


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

in 2


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

In. Love the generosity


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

In
2nd post for the day


----------



## zulk

awesome give away, INN!!!!!


----------



## zulk

Double post








sorry.


----------



## brasslad

in the groove


----------



## lostsurfer

in


----------



## Malo

IN AGAIN


----------



## nategr8ns

In for 12/13


----------



## nategr8ns

In again for 12/13


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## Badwrench

IN


----------



## Triniboi82

in #2


----------



## Djmatrix32

in


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!


----------



## ShineGraphics

INn x2


----------



## stealthybox

in.


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN x2


----------



## dranas

in 14th


----------



## pratesh

In to win


----------



## burntheskies

in


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for the day...


----------



## ryan97145

In for the win.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First of 12/13/12


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #17


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## AMOCO

in


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## fritx

In


----------



## kenpachiroks

In..
Just realized, the draw is on doomsday









Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In...
Santa is real!

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vtech1

in


----------



## darkRyu

In


----------



## darkRyu

In x2 12-13


----------



## jost4318

In


----------



## jost4318

In again


----------



## xxgamxx

In #2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/13 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/13 post #2


----------



## AMD_Freak

Im in please and thank you


----------



## StayFrosty

In again!


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in2


----------



## BodenM

In!


----------



## Aznboy1993

#1 for today!!!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day! 

I normally try to space it out, but I didn't have time to go on earlier so that's why my entries are right next to each other today. Thanks man!


----------



## Osea23

In #1 @ 11:56pm PST


----------



## Osea23

In #2 11:57 pm PST


----------



## BodenM

in #2


----------



## jpdaballa

count me in on this!


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## djogoku

in December 14th 1st time


----------



## Tsumi

in the 2nd to last


----------



## Tsumi

in the last


----------



## CiBi

in!


----------



## dejahboi

SO in twice??


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## James01ec

in once again


----------



## Chobbit

#1 today, only a week too go this is exciting


----------



## blue-cat

#1


----------



## blue-cat

#2


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Sean Webster




----------



## Moralagos

IN again


----------



## Moralagos

IN again #2


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Don't mind me... Just gonna slip on in here real quick....


----------



## Jimbags

in again


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## XAslanX

in #3


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In again


----------



## Eaglake

in


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## vltr

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In

I'm pretty sure this is in #40. (While still abiding to the rules of coarse







)


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## aznpersuazn

In it to win it.


----------



## Conspiracy

in #1 12-14-12


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 12-14-12


----------



## Sean Webster

tis me again


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again


----------



## Chobbit

In #2 today


----------



## djriful

in


----------



## l3ubba

In #1 today


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## eternal7trance

in


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## StormX2

First in of the day/


----------



## gears2head84

In again......


----------



## BlackIce05

In #1 for today


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

In #1 for 12/14


----------



## jjr007

In! thanks


----------



## kevinf

one more time.... *daft punk*


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## StormX2

in 2nd time for this day


----------



## Rx14

In #1


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## legoman786

In #35


----------



## legoman786

In #36


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## TLHarrell

In for today.


----------



## TLHarrell

And I might as well toss in the second.


----------



## Rubers

In!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## dw.shift

iN!


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## topdog

In for the day


----------



## nategr8ns

in: a new day


----------



## nategr8ns

In (12/14/12)


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-14


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## myresolution_72

In.


----------



## cloppy007

in


----------



## jason387

in


----------



## General121

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Sqrldg

In 1


----------



## Sqrldg

In 2


----------



## xxgamxx

In! # 1


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/14 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/14 post #2


----------



## gtsteviiee

In #3


----------



## Shadychevyowner

In

#1


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## gears2head84

In again for #2 today.


----------



## Sean Webster




----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I CAYNT STAWPPP DUNNN DUN DUN DUNNNNHUHUH THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

beepbboopponemmorettime


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## l3ubba

in #2 today


----------



## dranas

in im not gonna count anymore


----------



## Jim888

in #2 for the day!


----------



## kyismaster

in1


----------



## kyismaster

in2


----------



## Layo

1


----------



## Layo

2


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Xiphos

12/14 in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2!!!


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## ryan97145

In!


----------



## MakubeX

git


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## blooder11181

in

i
n


----------



## pwnography6

In #1 4 today!


----------



## pwnography6

In #2 for today !!!


----------



## Cavey00

In#2

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Codaisayoda

In


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in #1 today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in #2


----------



## ElevenEleven

I'm IN! (Thank you!)


----------



## DotHacker666

In


----------



## DotHacker666

In #2


----------



## ElevenEleven

And another IN for the day!!


----------



## ryan97145

In #2!


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

2nd in for the day


----------



## xPwn

In!


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## Takkei

So in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day!


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In 2


----------



## General123

In


----------



## General123

In#2


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## NotReadyYet

IN 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

IN 2


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Phenomanator53

In for today #1


----------



## Phenomanator53

in for today #2


----------



## StayFrosty

In


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## maximus20895

I'd love to have a awesome graphics card.


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## andre02

In


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## razvannn

In


----------



## audioxbliss

Moar win.


----------



## Taiwanese

In!


----------



## Chobbit

In #1


----------



## Chobbit

Hate doing this but weekends are busy. In #2


----------



## StayFrosty

In #2


----------



## AMOCO

in


----------



## Sean Webster

rawr


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## kenpachiroks

In...
Pity my current ard

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In..
9600gt









Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in


----------



## jason387

In again


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

in again


----------



## Jim888

in!


----------



## Randomdude

In!


----------



## dejahboi

In


----------



## dejahboi

and In again


----------



## ElevenEleven

IN very early in the morning... when I don't want to go to work!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In2


----------



## Eaglake

bazinga


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## BodenM

In #2


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## bao28

IN


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## noobhell

in


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## eno439

in


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## Cmoney

In... and thanks


----------



## l3ubba

In #1 today


----------



## l3ubba

In #2 today


----------



## Rx14

IN #1


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## ryan97145

iiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryan97145

In


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## legoman786

In #37


----------



## legoman786

In #38


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Selquist979

In


----------



## iinversion

In


----------



## barkinos98

in please


----------



## barkinos98

in please


----------



## kmac20

In #4 I believe


----------



## thisispatrick

In


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Baldy

In~!


----------



## ElevenEleven

My second IN for the day


----------



## General121

In for today!


----------



## maximus20895

I believe this will be my last entry for today







.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## cloppy007

in!!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First for 12/15/12


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## edalbkrad

in for dec 16!


----------



## blooder11181

in in


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 for the day, thanks!


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/15 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/15 post #2


----------



## stealthybox

in.


----------



## Wheezo




----------



## Moralagos

IN number one for today


----------



## Moralagos

and IN number two


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In number 2


----------



## StormX2

Please accept me for Todays In #1 of hte day

Arigato Gozaimas


----------



## brasslad

in sin cere ly


----------



## Osea23

In #1


----------



## Osea23

In #2


----------



## xxgamxx

in 1


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

first in of the day


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #18


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Teh Evil Cupcake

In for a 1 in 3863 chance









Nice giveaway OP.


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## John`

in


----------



## Ragnarok

Once more, I am in.


----------



## BodenM

In


----------



## Alanim

in!


----------



## Alanim

in 2!


----------



## caraboose

First in, doubt I'll be remotely c lose to winning haha


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #23 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yo you know I gotta get up in dissss again!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Yo you know I gotta get up in dissss again!


----------



## Jimbags

in boy


----------



## Jimbags

in girl


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## Conspiracy

in #1 12-15-12


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 12-15-12


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In! Again.


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In! Again


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2


----------



## Zulli85

In #1 for 12/15/2012 plox, thanks.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for the win again.


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Tis the season to be jolly,
Fa-lalala-lala-la-laaaa!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #24 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-15


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## icy22

Not out


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## 161029

In!


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In again


----------



## BlackIce05

In #1 for today


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## rulyskull

In

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zulli85

In #2 for 12/15/2012. Thank you and I love you.


----------



## Moustache

In!


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

In2


----------



## rasa123

In!


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## ipv89

in


----------



## James01ec

in some more


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

Second for 12/15/12


----------



## Tnt6200

#2 for today.


----------



## dranas

in again


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## ydna666

In


----------



## Bobicon

In.


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## pwnography6

In # 1


----------



## pwnography6

In #2 Good Luck all!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Eaglake

lielaa veiksme


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in2


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN


----------



## Sean Webster

and in again


----------



## Triniboi82

in for the morning


----------



## eternal7trance

In for sunday.


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's Sunday morning, and I'm IN!


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## Artur

In! Awesome giveaway


----------



## StormX2

In for today


----------



## Chobbit

In #1 today


----------



## Chobbit

in #2 today


----------



## StormX2

In again in case I forget


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## ryan97145

In 1


----------



## ryan97145

In #2


----------



## l3ubba

in #1


----------



## l3ubba

In #2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## Art Vanelay

in again


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Moralagos

first IN of the day


----------



## Moralagos

second IN


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## Rx14

In #1


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's a Sunday afternoon -- time for a second IN!


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In again


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## Simsim

in


----------



## Moustache

in again!


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## barkinos98

in please!


----------



## barkinos98

in please!


----------



## xxgamxx

Forgot to do it for one day! Well w/e. In # 1 for today.


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## mommapeach

in


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## chroniX

in


----------



## chroniX

in x2 thanks


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## raidmaxGuy

in


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day, thanks!


----------



## DotHacker666

in


----------



## DotHacker666

in#2


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/16 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/16 post #2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## legoman786

In #39


----------



## legoman786

In #40


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First for 12/16/12


----------



## Ragnarok

In today. Hello all


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

and 2


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #25 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## nategr8ns

in for today


----------



## nategr8ns

and x2


----------



## Tnt6200

1st for today.


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## lapengu

In once again


----------



## lapengu

X2 today


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## ShineGraphics

In again


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In again...


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #26 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## theknappkin

In #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

in #2 today


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 2


----------



## frankenstein406

in


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #19


----------



## Zulli85

I would like to be in for the first time today, 12/16/2012. Thank you and I love you.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks!


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## Tsumi

in #1


----------



## Tsumi

in #2


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

in2


----------



## sn0w

In


----------



## ShortySmalls

in again


----------



## Cyclonicks

in #1


----------



## Cyclonicks

in #2


----------



## jspeedracer

IN


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## AWESOME_3_SOME

In! for the win again.


----------



## Jimbags

in!


----------



## Jimbags

ATI virgin here so ima go IN!


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## James01ec

in again


----------



## Tnt6200

In #2


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 2


----------



## Zulli85

I would appreciate another entry, my first for today, 12/17/2012. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## maximus20895

Another entry for me. I'd love to win this gpu.


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## ElevenEleven

First IN for the day


----------



## ElevenEleven

And my second IN - thank you!


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## chroniX

in


----------



## chroniX

inx2 thx


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Truedeal

in.


----------



## PunkX 1

In for the second time









Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## l3ubba

In #1


----------



## l3ubba

In #2


----------



## Boinz

In for today.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## andrei.c

In again.


----------



## Ragnarok

In again.


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day, thanks!


----------



## theknappkin

in #1 today


----------



## theknappkin

In #2 today


----------



## Chobbit

in #1 today


----------



## Chobbit

in #2 today


----------



## kevinf

excited!


----------



## eternal7trance

in


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## goodtobeking

IN


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## edalbkrad

in for today


----------



## edalbkrad

wth it doubleposted by itself


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## Powermonkey500

In


----------



## Eaglake

in


----------



## roasty

In please


----------



## Stocking

I don't exactly have fifty posts yet, hah, but maybe I can get enough by the drawing ._.


----------



## Stocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stocking*
> 
> I don't exactly have fifty posts yet, hah, but maybe I can get enough by the drawing ._.


In, by the way - second post for today?


----------



## dranas

in


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## StormX2

In for the 1st of the day


----------



## Art Vanelay

in


----------



## ryan97145

In


----------



## HandGunPat

I'm in!


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## JQuantum

in


----------



## JQuantum

in2


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In again.


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN


----------



## legoman786

In #41


----------



## legoman786

In #42


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #27 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Badwrench

in


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## AMOCO

in.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## TLHarrell

In for today.


----------



## TLHarrell

And a second.


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!!!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## kenpachiroks

In.... The odds are getting worse

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In... I'm redeeming my luck coupon

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## wtomlinson

IN!


----------



## barkinos98

in brah


----------



## barkinos98

in brah


----------



## djogoku

in for 12-17th 1st time.
(Must... keep... going. Til.. I .. Win!!!!!
"I won't let you BEAT Me!" "I have to win this" CARD! )


----------



## djogoku

In for the 2nd time on this beautiful day of 12-17-2012


----------



## pwnography6

IN #1


----------



## pwnography6

In # 2


----------



## brfield

in


----------



## brfield

in


----------



## Aestylis

In #1


----------



## Aestylis

In #2


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## Sean Webster

1


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/17 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/17 post #2


----------



## fritx

in


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## brasslad

in pow er ment


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## Cavey00

In#1

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!~


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Dylanren99

In


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

In2


----------



## agent__551

in once
hope im this lucky


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## rulyskull

In once more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robertoburri

In please!


----------



## BlackIce05

In #1 for today


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## cloppy007

In!


----------



## King Who Dat

so. many. ins.


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## LmG

in again


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 1


----------



## darkRyu

in


----------



## darkRyu

in x2 12-17


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

in #1


----------



## TehOnlyMITTENS

in #2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Lost count a while ago.

In FTW!


----------



## Rubers

IN again


----------



## Rubers

and second time today.


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## MakubeX

in again


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Sean Webster

2


----------



## stealthybox

in again.


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN for 12/17


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #2 for Today.


----------



## sasuke256

in !


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## Malo

in again


----------



## Zulli85

I would very much enjoy the opportunity to be entered into this drawing for the second time today, December the 17th, 2012. Thank you ever so much.


----------



## Cavey00

In again!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #28 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2


----------



## Jim888

in for the dayt #2


----------



## Art Vanelay

In for the 460th time


----------



## Tnt6200

In 2


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

IN!!!!


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First for 12/17/12


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

Second for 12/17/12


----------



## Moustache

In again!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks for doing this!


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## Badwrench

in


----------



## lapengu

In for the day!


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> In for the day!


----------



## flash2021

in for today!


----------



## Tsumi

in 1


----------



## Tsumi

in 2


----------



## l3ubba

In #1


----------



## l3ubba

In #2


----------



## xd9denz

in....(alatol)


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!!!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## gears2head84

In #2 for today.


----------



## Takkei

In!


----------



## Takkei

In #2


----------



## StayFrosty

In!


----------



## solar0987

in


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 2


----------



## Butternut101

in


----------



## James01ec

in bie


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## brfield

in


----------



## brfield

in


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

In2


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## Chobbit

in #1 for today


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## topdog

In for today


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## brute maniac

in again


----------



## brute maniac

in number 2


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## Jimbags

in 2


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## icy22

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## EduFurtado

In again, after many days..


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## bao28

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2


----------



## Chobbit

in #2


----------



## Baldy

In again!


----------



## Baldy

In again!


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!~


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Nick0matic

OP is amazing, in.


----------



## Matt-Matt

In


----------



## Noob_with_Tools

In!!!


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## goodtobeking

ine


----------



## StormX2

in for today


----------



## StormX2

in # 2


----------



## Matt-Matt

in..


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## sn0w

In again.


----------



## sn0w

In again x2


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN


----------



## legoman786

In #43


----------



## legoman786

In #44


----------



## Wheezo

In # 1


----------



## Wheezo

In # 2


----------



## stealthybox

in again.


----------



## NotReadyYet

1


----------



## NotReadyYet

2


----------



## cnopicilin

In


----------



## Boinz

In for today.


----------



## RamzaFreak20

In for the week


----------



## exnihilo

In for the month!?

cg


----------



## exnihilo

In for next month! (#2)

cg


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day, thank for the freebie man!


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## ElevenEleven

Good morning from a different timezone for the next few days! I be IN!


----------



## TLHarrell

Always down for a freebie.


----------



## TLHarrell

In for two today.


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in2


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In.


----------



## superhead91

in


----------



## NitroNarcosis

Infor2daytoo


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #29 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## superhead91

in2


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## DevilDriver

In!


----------



## nategr8ns

In 1


----------



## nategr8ns

In 2!


----------



## Cavey00

In!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #30 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## liljoey112

In


----------



## fritx

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## lapengu

In


----------



## lapengu

In again


----------



## dealio

in11


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## cloppy007

In for today!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/18 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/18 post #2


----------



## Conspiracy

In #1 12/18/12


----------



## Conspiracy

In #2 12/18/12


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## PCSarge

in! cause im gonna make use of it for a build for my cousin


----------



## ryan97145

in


----------



## ryan97145

in again


----------



## ~CS~

In. Thanks.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

in


----------



## PCSarge

in! because people keep bumping this thread!


----------



## EduFurtado

in again


----------



## ryanrenolds08

IN


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## barkinos98

in bro!


----------



## barkinos98

in bro!


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

and 2


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## Zulli85

Good evening. I would like to be entered into this drawing for the first time today, December the 18th, 2012. Thank you.


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #20


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## Zulli85

I would like to take the time to enter this drawing again. The second time for December the 18th, 2012. Thanks.


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## Sean Webster

in to win


----------



## Cavey00

IN!


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN for 12/18


----------



## ThreeT3n

IN #2 for 12/18


----------



## brasslad

in win cible


----------



## mommapeach

in


----------



## AMOCO

In


----------



## Speedster159

In again i suppose.


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In again


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2 for today


----------



## Triniboi82

in#2


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 1


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 2


----------



## ElevenEleven

Entry #2 for today: in -- thank you!


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

in 2


----------



## Moustache

in again!


----------



## raiderxx

In again!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mothow

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Willanhanyard

In1

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Willanhanyard

In99

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MakubeX

mine yet?


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In!


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## conntick

In


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks!


----------



## Tsumi

in numero uno


----------



## pwnography6

In #1 for today!


----------



## pwnography6

and #2 thanks op!


----------



## Tsumi

in numero dos... someone sneaked in between my ins O:


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Tnt6200

#2.


----------



## xd9denz

in


----------



## James01ec

im in in in


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

In2


----------



## JTHMfreak

in 1


----------



## JTHMfreak

in 2


----------



## Chobbit

In #1 today, excitingly close now


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## StayFrosty

In for today!


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

In


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In again


----------



## hollowtek

let's hope I get lucky! here's to you!


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## sasuke256

in !


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## rulyskull

I'll try again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BlackIce05

in #1 for today


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## theamdman

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## StayFrosty

In again for today!


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## Shadychevyowner

IN


----------



## ryanbob1234

IN please.


----------



## Truedeal

in.


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Heartl3ss

In!!!!!


----------



## l3ubba

In #1


----------



## l3ubba

In #2


----------



## StormX2

in


----------



## StormX2

in #2


----------



## -SE7EN-

IN


----------



## nategr8ns

In!

woke up too early (or at a normal time I guess...) b


----------



## nategr8ns

In x2


----------



## jason387

In and waiting for my Christmas gift.


----------



## koulaid

In!


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 1


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

In 2


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## Conspiracy

in #1 12-19-12


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 12-19-12


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I highly doubt I will win it, and know the answer.
But worth a shot nevertheless!

If I win/lose, just would lie to thank you for being kind enough to give away this card!


----------



## kevinf

in for a chance..


----------



## ElevenEleven

New day - new IN.


----------



## legoman786

In #45


----------



## legoman786

In #46


----------



## Matt-Matt

Hopefully this counts as another day as it is now 2:30AM here


----------



## Badwrench

In


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## halocog

In!


----------



## Rx14

IN #1


----------



## Rx14

IN #2


----------



## Eaglake

ftw


----------



## Baldy

In once more!


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## NKrader

in


----------



## ironsurvivor

In!


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## townending

in


----------



## dranas

in


----------



## TLHarrell

Today's entry #1


----------



## TLHarrell

Today's entry #2


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 1


----------



## NotReadyYet

in 2


----------



## jonjryjo

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## topdog

In again


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in 2


----------



## Chubz

in


----------



## Chubz

in #2


----------



## Malo

IN


----------



## Moralagos

IN 1


----------



## Moralagos

IN 2


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/19 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/19 post #2


----------



## Deathclaw

IN


----------



## Cavey00

In #1


----------



## brasslad

in dy


----------



## barkinos98

in bro!


----------



## Cavey00

In again!


----------



## barkinos98

in bro!


----------



## lapengu

In


----------



## lapengu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapengu*
> 
> In


----------



## edalbkrad

randomizer, i command you to pick me


----------



## General121

In!


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #31 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## All3n

in


----------



## All3n

in


----------



## cloppy007

In #1 today


----------



## cloppy007

In #2 today


----------



## EduFurtado

in


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## Rakhasa

in


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## xxgamxx

#1 in


----------



## PCSarge

in for all the non greedy people.


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Strickt

in


----------



## Strickt

in


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

and 2


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #32 overall and #2 for today.


----------



## Ferrari8608

I would like in again. This would be a nice upgrade for my wife's GTS 450.


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day, thanks!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## BlackIce05

In #2 for today


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #21


----------



## thepoopscooper

in #22


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## AMOCO

In.


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## bao28

In


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## Truedeal

In


----------



## Truedeal

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In!


----------



## ryan97145

In


----------



## ryan97145

iN


----------



## Badwrench

in


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in 2


----------



## ShineGraphics

IN x2


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN again.


----------



## theknappkin

In today #1


----------



## theknappkin

In today #2


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## HexATL

in


----------



## stealthybox

cookies.


----------



## MakubeX

yes pliz


----------



## ElevenEleven

This is my second IN for the day


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In...

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mordocai rp

in


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today...


----------



## jost4318

in


----------



## jost4318

in again


----------



## xxgamxx

In # 2


----------



## Art Vanelay

I almost forgot this existed.

in

Here's something I had happen the other day:


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## mommapeach

in


----------



## xPrestonn

in.

i guess it can't go any worse than that "free" gtx 580 i won on here and then was never sent lol


----------



## Tnt6200

#2 for today


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 of the day, thanks man!


----------



## getbigtony

IN!


----------



## StayFrosty

In!


----------



## StayFrosty

In!


----------



## xd9denz

in....rawr







............


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## brfield

In


----------



## brfield

In again


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## Sqrldg

In1


----------



## Sqrldg

In2


----------



## CravinR1

IN


----------



## James01ec

in hope i win


----------



## DotHacker666

In


----------



## DotHacker666

In 2


----------



## gears2head84

In again.


----------



## JTHMfreak

in 1


----------



## JTHMfreak

in 2


----------



## Kasp1js

In


----------



## Kasp1js

In#2


----------



## andre02

in


----------



## Chobbit

I think this is the last day for me in the UK, excited!! In #1 today


----------



## Chobbit

And finally in for #2


----------



## rievhardt

In!


----------



## iinversion

in


----------



## noobhell

In


----------



## jonespwns

sounds awesome! thanks for the chance!


----------



## Moustache

In!


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## Sikku

In...


----------



## xd9denz

in......


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

in again
xD


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

IN


----------



## eternal7trance

In


----------



## StayFrosty

In


----------



## Eaglake

wow


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## Jimbags

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## CasperGS

in


----------



## dealio

in1


----------



## dealio

in2


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## EduFurtado

In again


----------



## l3ubba

In #1


----------



## l3ubba

In #2 last time ! Thanks again.


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## goodtobeking

in


----------



## 96shox

On

Posted from Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in


----------



## BURNINGchicken3

in 2


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In 4 2day


----------



## NitroNarcosis

In 4 2day again


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

In


----------



## Fueled By Sapphire

in


----------



## ElevenEleven

It's Thursday, and I'm IN


----------



## Slahtr

in


----------



## barkinos98

in again brocef


----------



## barkinos98

in again brocef


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## SpiritGear

in


----------



## Art Vanelay

last in


----------



## Matt-Matt

In I suppose, we're all gonna die today so the OP should announce the winner soon!


----------



## Moralagos

IN number one


----------



## Moralagos

IN number two


----------



## Cavey00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> In I suppose, we're all gonna die today so the OP should announce the winner soon!


Lol. And IN#1


----------



## NotReadyYet

1


----------



## NotReadyYet

2


----------



## -SE7EN-

in


----------



## Baldy

In!


----------



## Jim888

in for the day!


----------



## NKrader

in like ben


----------



## NKrader

in like ken


----------



## legoman786

In #47


----------



## legoman786

In #48


----------



## boot318

IN!


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in


----------



## ManiaKsLV

in 2 today


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## Pikivirta

IN


----------



## nategr8ns

In


----------



## nategr8ns

In again


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Capt

in


----------



## Truedeal

In


----------



## Truedeal

In "oh"


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## AdiffKo

in


----------



## AdiffKo

sorry, nevermind. Didn't read.


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/20 post


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

in 12/20 post #2


----------



## TLHarrell

Today's in #1


----------



## TLHarrell

Today's in #2


----------



## Drakemoore

In


----------



## TheGrapist

in again


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Chronskillz

in #2


----------



## The_chemist21

in


----------



## aznpersuazn

in it to win it!~


----------



## Wheezo

Last in # 1


----------



## Wheezo

Last in # 2

Thanks Stu


----------



## getbigtony

IN


----------



## Aestylis

In #1


----------



## Aestylis

In #2


----------



## BWAS1000

This is still up? Imma enter.

IN


----------



## BWAS1000

IN


----------



## Cavey00

In #2


----------



## Doogiehouser

In!!!


----------



## Doogiehouser

In Again!!!


----------



## Triniboi82

in for the win


----------



## Powermonkey500

In!


----------



## kyismaster

in 1


----------



## kyismaster

in2


----------



## y2kcamaross

In


----------



## y2kcamaross

In 2


----------



## Powermonkey500

in again


----------



## Buska103

in


----------



## Buska103

in


----------



## sn0w

in


----------



## TinDaDragon

In


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## blooder11181

in


----------



## StormX2

this may or may not be my last day to enter?

Not sure,

In #1


----------



## StormX2

And In # 2

Cheers to all of us!


----------



## -SE7EN-

in2forday


----------



## TheJack

In!


----------



## IRO-Bot

IN


----------



## brasslad

in dust rially


----------



## iinversion

in x2


----------



## CiBi

in


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In again might get lucky


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 1 for today


----------



## CallAMedic4U

in 2


----------



## ryan97145

in


----------



## ryan97145

in for the final time before drawing


----------



## Sh4dowH4ze

in


----------



## Malo

in


----------



## ShineGraphics

In


----------



## ShineGraphics

In x2


----------



## cloppy007

In


----------



## cloppy007

In again!


----------



## ElevenEleven

In #2 for today.


----------



## Conspiracy

in #1 12-20-12


----------



## Conspiracy

in #2 12-20-12


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## Strickt

In


----------



## H-man

In


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

First for 12/20/12


----------



## Ecstacy

In #1 of the day! Thanks for the freebie!


----------



## 161029

In again. My first entry for the day before the "End of the World".


----------



## Baldy

In again


----------



## ssgtnubb

In


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #33 overall and #1 for today.


----------



## Takkei

In!


----------



## rulyskull

For fun

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt-Matt

In b4 i die


----------



## Peanuthead

in


----------



## MME1122

in


----------



## Prymus

in


----------



## Ben the OCer

In, submission #34 overall, #2 for today, and last submission before the winner is drawn. Merry Christmas and best of luck to everybody. Thanks again to stubass for his extreme generosity with this freebie and shipping anywhere. I'm sure everybody has a great use for this but if I win I will be putting it in a Christmas build I'm doing for my Aunt and Uncle. My Uncle would really appreciate the increased gaming power up from the Llano HD6530D IGP.


----------



## xxgamxx

In


----------



## xxgamxx

and # 2


----------



## anershay

in... yay


----------



## John`

in again


----------



## Speedster159

In... why not again right?


----------



## Tnt6200

In


----------



## Totally Dubbed

In again 2x








World has ended! Or has the competition I'm not quite sure hehe


----------



## StayFrosty

In


----------



## Triniboi82

in


----------



## Buzzkill

In


----------



## Zulli85

No clue what time gmt+7 is so I would like to enter again today, of course assuming a winner has not been picked. Thanks.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

In

Second for 12/20/12


----------



## Tnt6200

In #2


----------



## bei fei

OHHHH can I have it!


----------



## kenpachiroks

In....

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kenpachiroks

In... I can almost hear the drumroll

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SlackerITGuy

In for today


----------



## XAslanX

in


----------



## Tsumi

in


----------



## Tsumi

and in again


----------



## xypex982

In!


----------



## Ecstacy

In #2 for the day! Thanks man!


----------



## stealthybox

innno.


----------



## Alex132

in


----------



## JonathanNgo

In. Hope I am not that late


----------



## Jim888

in # 2 for the day!


----------



## Chronskillz

in


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

already voted today but thinking about it hope time zone difference doesn't effect votes as im on the east coast in the US and i voted after midnight some times other in the afternoon though i made 100% sure that i only voted twice per day as the rules state but time zone difference may have made it seem i was voting more than twice on one set day though that may just be me pointlessly worrying

either way good luck to everyone


----------



## Sean Webster

in


----------



## jason387

In!


----------



## stubass

*CLOSED NOW FOR DRAWING*

since there is too many names i am just going to use random.org's True Random Number Generator to pick a number corresponding to the post number









plz wait as it may take a bit of time to check the winner posts before i post who won.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

In.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> *CLOSED NOW FOR DRAWING*
> since there is too many names i am just going to use random.org's True Random Number Generator to pick a number corresponding to the post number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plz wait as it may take a bit of time to check the winner posts before i post who won.


Awesome, finally good to hear back from you!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z3r0_k00l75*
> 
> In.


Nope.


----------



## stubass

*And the winner is Interim winner is Idiot*.. he/she has 24 hours to reply to my PM and answer the question correctly or I draw again


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> *And the winner is Interim winner is Idiot*.. he/she has 24 hours to reply to my PM and answer the question correctly or I draw again


DRAW again


----------



## ssgtnubb

Hell they'd be an idiot not to answer ya lol. Insert cheesy azz grin







Congrats Idiot!


----------



## ElevenEleven

Awww







Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## stubass

*Thank you for all who entered and Happy Holidays to all*
















Just remeber its not over until i get idiot's reply


----------



## Lshuman

in


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lshuman*
> 
> in


*sorry no more entries, if Idiot doesn't contact me in 24 hours i will redraw.*


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> *Thank you for all who entered and Happy Holidays to all*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just remeber its not over until i get idiot's reply


It's not over till the fat lady sings


----------



## HardwareDecoder

he would have to been an idiot not to reply.


----------



## getbigtony

IN


----------



## getbigtony

In


----------



## stubass

*Congratulations to Idiot as they have answered the question correctly and with in the time frame.*
Quote:


> I think is was the guy that made a song about a chicken with his brain, AKA: Johnny Cash


i would have also accepted JR Cash or John R Cash as during his service in the Airforce Johnny was named John R Cash since the Airforce wouldnt accept his birth name of JR Cash
Quote:


> According to the biography Johnny Cash: The Life of an American Icon by Stephen Miller, while Cash was in the Air Force and serving as a code intercept operator at Landsberg AFB in Germany, he was the first American radio operator to receive the news of the death of Joseph Stalin.


source

see the second last paragraph before the "Personal Quotes" section

This now ends this giveaway and once again *Happy Holidays to all*


----------



## InsideJob

'Gratz!!









Edit: Now this thread can stop getting 19089081230 posts a day and making my OCN OCD go nuts making sure there's no unread posts in my livefeed


----------



## H-man

And the song about the chicken with his brain:


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Idiot*
> 
> And the song about the chicken with his brain:


hahahaha, i guess he really never came to terms with his drug habit


----------



## James01ec

in for the last day


----------



## kenpachiroks

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....









Congrats Idiot. Give that baby a good home









Stubass, I'm still amazed at this giveaway. Merry christmas! How does it feel to be Santa?


----------



## Belial

in


----------



## Belial

2win


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kenpachiroks*
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Idiot. Give that baby a good home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stubass, I'm still amazed at this giveaway. Merry christmas! How does it feel to be Santa?*


Merry Christmas you you too.. I have enjoyed my time on OCN so far so i thought i would give something back this christmas. feels nice good karma


----------



## StormX2

Happy Holidays to all, Thanks for the Opportunity Stub, Gratz Idiot, and it even appears he can benefit from the card


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## dealio

in


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Congratulations to the winner!
Thank you again for hosting this freebie!
Have a great Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Matt-Matt

Congrats to the winnerrrrrrr!


----------



## kyismaster

Lol second time i seen this guy win something lolol


----------



## KipH

I just want to know the answer. Post it soon please


----------



## brasslad

Joy of the season, has been a fun ride. Thanks to the OP !


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> I just want to know the answer. Post it soon please


Johnny Cash - was the answer.

EDIT:
He already posted it:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1330866/freebie-powercolor-hd6790-notice-winner-choosen-completed/4770#post_18873341


----------



## jason387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> Lol second time i seen this guy win something lolol


I know. Congrats to the winner and also to the OP for being so generous








It's the season to be jolly, here goes my 6770 to 1Ghz


----------



## Art Vanelay

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Jokah

In


----------



## Jokah

in


----------

